#lubuntu-devel 2015-06-08
<gsilva> wxl, did you contact LXLE guys? :)
<Nairwolf> hi gsilva ;)
<gsilva> Thank you :) Hi there
<gsilva> Long time no see. Did you manage to sort that internship thing out?
<Nairwolf> yes, indeed.
<Nairwolf> Not really I have some issues with us embassy...
<Nairwolf> I try to get an advanced meeting because the actual meeting is too late.
<gsilva> I see :\ Sorry to hear that
<Nairwolf> And actually, I'm in exam period...
<Nairwolf> For the task I tried to do a little, but it was more difficult that I thought without knowledge of HTML. Now, I'm learning basic knowledges of HTML.
<Nairwolf> Maybe I should try again to create this parser for broken links.
<gsilva> Yea, no worries. I'm also entering the last phases/stages of my thesis, so I've been too busy
<gsilva> The research is pretty much done, but other stuff needs to be added
<gsilva> For now, I have not done much to the team, I'll give you that
<Nairwolf> okay, I hope that you thesis will be great ;)
<gsilva> Hope so
<Nairwolf> I would like to say you that I could be more engaged in July. But, as I will come to USA. I suppose that I will have a lot of things to do too. (Bank, social security, rental housing, etc etc).
<gsilva> Yea, I'll be more engaged in that time as well. From there to September, hopefully I'll have enough time to handle everything
<Nairwolf> Yes, Indeed. I hope that I could help too ;)
<gsilva> You will, don't worry
<gsilva> So, what did you want to talk about with me?
<Nairwolf> it was about that and reasons for my absence ;)
<gsilva> Ah, don't worry man, it's cool :=
<Nairwolf> now, I need to stay focus on my exam. Tomorrow I have economics exam. I suppose you're not too bad in there ;)
<wxl> gsilva: not yet, but soon
<gsilva> Do you want me to email them? If you have the message ready, I can send it
<Nairwolf> wxl, are you here ?
<wxl> Nairwolf: yep
<Nairwolf> I would like to talk to you about two points
<wxl> go for it
<Nairwolf> Firstly, it's about the html parser in python. I didn't find time to do that. I have some difficulties to understand well the lxml API (I have also some problems with IDE). I realized that I needed to understand better HTML. Actually, I have no time before July (exams, and travel to USA to prepare).
<Nairwolf> Actually, I'm learning HTML and CSS for my internship. Now, I have basic knowledge in HTML maybe, now I could understand how to use the lxml API.
<wxl> it's ok i know how you feel ;)
<wxl> (re: having no time)
<Nairwolf> (wait a minute - I'm on the phone)
<ianorlyn> time is always scarce and there is always an opportunity cost with your time
<Nairwolf> I'm back
<Nairwolf> About the HTML parser, I've talked to gsilva some hours ago
<Nairwolf> Thank you for you advice, it's just that I really want to help. Badly I need to be more organized to do that.
<Nairwolf> The second point I wanted to talked with you is about LinuxPadawan. Maybe we should skip to #linuxpadawan ?
<Unit193> So looks like zram-config shouldn't be in the live session: LP 1205397
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1205397 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "encrypted install fails because unsafe swap (zram) is detected" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1205397
 * Eliz goes back to hating ubiquity etc.
<Unit193> Eliz: Use debian-installer, or manually install.
<ianorlyn> https://github.com/semplice/zramcfg I actually like this more than zram-config it seems much easier to configure
<ianorlyn> siduction uses different mirrors for our users to obtain our images, kernel and packages in a most comfortable way. Please choose a mirror close to you. Mirrors that provide a deb-line can be used in  /etc/apt/sources.list.d/siduction.list. We need more mirrors. If you can provide one or know someone that could, please contact us. A mirror needs to be able to handle heavy traffic, so universities and
<ianorlyn> other institutions are the most likely hosters.
#lubuntu-devel 2015-06-11
<rafaellaguna> woof
#lubuntu-devel 2015-06-12
<annoyingquestion> hey guys i have a question
<annoyingquestion> wait wrong channel
<annoyingquestion> no it is the right channel
<annoyingquestion> what audio server does lubuntu use?
<annoyingquestion> pulse? alsa? also how can i find that out from a terminal?
#lubuntu-devel 2015-06-13
<gsilvapt> wxl, you around?
#lubuntu-devel 2016-06-13
<tsimonq2> when dholbach was online, I asked him to help with bug 1432271
<ubot93> bug 1432271 in One Hundred Papercuts "[SRU] Abiword always starts after logging in" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1432271
<tsimonq2> (the SRU for all the Abiword bug fixes)
<tsimonq2> I have a physical Xenial computer, I'm gonna go downstairs and use that to confirm quick
#lubuntu-devel 2016-06-18
<lynorian> wxl alternates are not building for the past two days
 * lynorian can't remember the sight with the build logs
<tsimonq2> O_O
 * tsimonq2 confirms
<tsimonq2> nice catch lynorian!
<tsimonq2> wait no
<tsimonq2> yeah, whoops
<lynorian> only alternate
<lynorian> not desktop
<tsimonq2> the 20160617 dir has been created but nothing happens
<tsimonq2> so
 * tsimonq2 finds build logs
<tcoupload> i bought an printer HP 2130, in HP page said lubunt drivers were not the latest so i download them from HP, i run the setup and all seems ok... but when i print the test page the printer starts but froze at the middle...
<teward> tcoupload: HP drivers are proprietary and the Lubuntu team can't maintain them
<teward> just keep that in mind
<teward> also, support in #lubuntu :)
<tcoupload> i know that
<tcoupload> but syslog give another reading of facts
<tcoupload> teward: in opinion what is the better brand to choise?
<agaida> brother, ricoh
<lynorian> agaida, tcoupload has left the channel
<agaida> upps - no patience
#lubuntu-devel 2017-06-14
<lubot1> suporte_etc was removed by: suporte_etc
#lubuntu-devel 2017-06-15
<lubot1> dxbike was added by: dxbike
#lubuntu-devel 2017-06-16
<gsilvapt> tsimonq2, you around?
#lubuntu-devel 2017-06-18
<fishcooker> im using ii  lxpanel                              0.8.2.0.0+bzr1872+20170 amd64                   LXDE panel... afaik using lxqt desktop the network tray is not fully intuitive... anyone have solution here?
<tsimonq2> fishcooker: Could you please be a little bit more clear?
<tsimonq2> fishcooker: I'm not understanding what you mean by "anyone have solution here?"
<tsimonq2> (because I don't know what you're asking for a solution to)
<fishcooker> http://imgur.com/a/C87Y1 there is no option to choose the network, tsimonq2
<fishcooker> *wireless network i mean
<tsimonq2> fishcooker: How did you install this LXQt system?
<fishcooker> i've forgot the detail but i start to use sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop actually im on lubuntu 14.04 then i switch to lxqt system by using the dev repo
<fishcooker> any reference about best practice instal and using lxqt would be appreciated, tsimonq2
<fishcooker> one of my sources.list * deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/lubuntu-dev/lubuntu-daily/ubuntu xenial main
<tsimonq2> fishcooker: Don't use the dev repo.
<tsimonq2> Yeah, it's not going to work for you.
<tsimonq2> A couple of key things are broken there.
<tsimonq2> I'd recommend NOT using that PPA
<fishcooker> would do you recommend tsimonq2
<fishcooker> fresh install then?
<tsimonq2> Yep
<tsimonq2> I'd recommend a fresh install of Lubuntu
<fishcooker> then after fresh install
<tsimonq2> And I'd advise installing Lubuntu 17.10 daily, and then installing LXQt from there
<tsimonq2> But not the Lubuntu LXQt package
<fishcooker> which lxqt?
<tsimonq2> Because that's not done yet
<fishcooker> let me try on the vm first
<tsimonq2> Just install lxqt-core
#lubuntu-devel 2018-06-11
<lubot> tuxitagnu was added by: tuxitagnu
#lubuntu-devel 2018-06-15
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTLOCATIONPACKAGING5386d24494b0: Add missing files to qtpositioning5 and also introduce new package] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTLOCATIONPACKAGING5386d24494b0
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTLOCATIONPACKAGINGbecb4b138d82: Fix package descriptions.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTLOCATIONPACKAGINGbecb4b138d82
<tsimonq2> Seems like IRC notifications were getting stalled for some reason.
<tsimonq2> Disabled the part which actually triggers the notifications while the queue flushes.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> fyi, https://twitter.com/tsimonquigley2/status/1007765774856065025
#lubuntu-devel 2018-06-17
<e5ten[m]> in LXQt instead of keeping the icons and left of the words when there isn't enough space in a button on the task manager both are centered, so the icon and left of the words on the button can be cut off
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Huh?
#lubuntu-devel 2019-06-10
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Thanks @acheronuk
<lubot> <HMollerCl> https://phab.lubuntu.me/D11 this is needed so we can add network-manager-gnome to seed and nm-applet don't autostart (ending with 2 network trays nm-tray + nm-applet)
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Needs Review] *Added Hidden=True nm-applet.desktop to xdg autostart so nm.applet doesn't autostart. This will be good since we plan to use network-manager-gnome for connection-editor but not for tray applet. *Change default icon theme from papirus to ePapirus...: https://phab.lubuntu.me/D11
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL778d23deb1ec: Fix wording for panel settings] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL778d23deb1ec
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALd54cbce696a5: Add escape key to close windows open to customize panel] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALd54cbce696a5
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALe2f699891ca4: Add closing the menu or go back up with escape key] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALe2f699891ca4
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALfdeb5a2e2eb8: Add needed or to wording] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALfdeb5a2e2eb8
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALaf4bffbcb6e2: Add move left and right on calendar] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALaf4bffbcb6e2
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL8e7f1170c9cd: Add mousewheel to change month] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL8e7f1170c9cd
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL7c86bbc34823: Add how to lock/unlock the panel] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL7c86bbc34823
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> I joined the qt mailing list to get some help on what I'm stuck on in terms of porting gtk code to qt for redshift
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Hopefully they respond
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL2b618c7fec09: Add right click custom options for quick launch] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL2b618c7fec09
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL9ff1ff208995: Add remove an item from quick launch] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL9ff1ff208995
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALeeed0e24edf5: Move paragraph down and menu search up] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALeeed0e24edf5
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALbf21375e01f7: Add show desktop to the panel stuff] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALbf21375e01f7
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL06b87b802926: Add sample preiviewing font] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL06b87b802926
<lubot> <HMollerCl> when doing grab-merge for nm-tray, it says: … *** WARNING *** … It looks like this package is maintained in revision control: … .... … You almost certainly don't want to continue without investigating.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> what does it means?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @tsimonq2 ^
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @HMollerCl [when doing grab-merge for nm-tray, it says: … *** WARNING *** … It looks like this p …], I don't know if I'd use grab-merge
<lubot> <tsimonq2> The message is correct
<lubot> <tsimonq2> You'll have to do the merge manually :/
<lubot> <HMollerCl> how? I was following https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/Merging
<lubot> <HMollerCl> trying to find out why auto merge failed.https://merges.ubuntu.com/n/nm-tray/REPORT
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @HMollerCl [how? I was following https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/Merging], It's kind of hard to explain
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Quick example: … Current version in Ubuntu is 1.2.3-1ubuntu1. Grab both that and 1.2.3-1 from Debian, and do debdiff 1.2.3-1.dsc 1.2.3-1ubuntu1.dsc … Grab the latest Debian version, let's say 1.2.3-2. Apply the diff you created in the previous step to the Debian packaging. Create a changelog entry, do a source build, and check the di
<lubot> ff again. Does the diff look similar?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> does the patch nm-tray_0.4.1-0ubuntu1.patch that brought me grab-merge works or should I make one with diff?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @HMollerCl [does the patch nm-tray_0.4.1-0ubuntu1.patch that brought me grab-merge works or …], Yeah, use thst
<lubot> <tsimonq2> *that
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ok, thanks, will see if it works. But I suppose it won't otherwise the auto build should have worked.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Let's see :)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> sorry, the diff is oly for the .dsc?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @HMollerCl [sorry, the diff is oly for the .dsc?], The debdiff tool is used with dsc files
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ok, thanks, will se what happen when I have some time
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Sweet
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL9e92757f5988: Add featherpad shortcuts tab of prefrences] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL9e92757f5988
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALb336d559f3ed: Add paste to lxqt-runner] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALb336d559f3ed
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALb311206ed6f0: Add cat command to view files] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALb311206ed6f0
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL3fa069bbd574: Add ARK general prefrences screenshot] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL3fa069bbd574
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL4d190aef4690: Add kcalc font screenshot] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL4d190aef4690
<wxl> @lynorian: you might want to take a look at this nice pic @kc2bez created that explains how to change the login shell https://discourse.lubuntu.me/t/19-04-megathread/24/52?u=wxl
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL4330df425f01: Fix indentation] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL4330df425f01
<lynorian> wxl I kind of was thinking of how to explain what a login shell is in text is part of why that is not in the manual already
<lynorian> wxl I am trying to also use default themeing mostly in the manual I may want to take more with annotations on how to do stuff though
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL2018827f7bde: Add pcmanfm-qt file search file type screenshot] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL2018827f7bde
<lubot> <kc2bez> I can appreciate that, my theming isn't stock there. It could be a point of confusion.
<lynorian> kc2bez: mine on my main system is not default either but I have a vm set to stock theme
<wxl> ME would win
<wxl> hahah wtf XD
<lubot> <kc2bez> I have a stock VM, I didn't thik to do it there.
<lubot> <kc2bez> wxl Like windows ME?
<wxl> i have no clue
<lubot> <kc2bez> :)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> what are the changes you make? Maybe we should include some of the as stock
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I change the windows buttons for instance.
<lynorian> I have opaque purple shadows drawn by compton and a purple cursor and different icon theme
<lubot> <kc2bez> I am using a Kvantum theme KvSimplicityDark
<lubot> <kc2bez> Kvantum is fantastic.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @lynorian [<lynorian> I have opaque purple shadows drawn by compton and a purple cursor and …], which icon theme?
<lynorian> I use plastique
<lynorian> oxygen
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I like numix circle
<lubot> <HMollerCl> never heard of plastique
<lynorian> no that is a qt widget stuff
<lynorian> oxygen is the icon theme
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALf3fe75e4d789: Add find files prop screenshot] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALf3fe75e4d789
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL12c2ecbeafe0: Add switch user command] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL12c2ecbeafe0
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALd76ce2ba9aaa: Add keyboard shortcut to go up one layer] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALd76ce2ba9aaa
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALbee0ffc08703: Add start of changing login shell] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALbee0ffc08703
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALdf7787ab7f56: Add users and groups home directory] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALdf7787ab7f56
<wxl> upgrading discourse
<wxl> and we're back
<lubot> <kc2bez> \o/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALd95330591ea8: Describe output profiles better] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALd95330591ea8
#lubuntu-devel 2019-06-11
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALd039067ee5ca: Start custom actions section] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALd039067ee5ca
<lynorian> what does the type=action thing in the desktop spec mean
<guiverc> task34/41:  (smart package removal); where would I go to look for how it's done in ubiquity?  or is grabbing the `apt install source` the best approach?
<BlakeCarrington[> Hi. Running lxqt atm.but cannot get trojita email client to connect to a hotmail account i use. The imap and smtp settings are correct but my folders wont download
<kc2bez> BlakeCarrington[: This question is probably better for the support channel.
<kc2bez> !support | BlakeCarrington[
<ubot93> BlakeCarrington[: For Lubuntu support, please join the #lubuntu channel on IRC or https://telegram.lubuntu.me/support for Telegram.
<BlakeCarrington[> Thanks
<wxl> https://discourse.lubuntu.me/t/why-not-contribute/87
<wxl> ^ most of you don't need to read that, but..
<lubot> <MichaelTunnell> 👌
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL488b77fb7876: Add create file in example for custom actions] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL488b77fb7876
<lubot> <lynorian> wxl we more need to share it
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL459d6e5e21eb: Add open in featherpad the desktop file] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL459d6e5e21eb
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL6cb3cc3be05b: Add pcmanfm-qt open in terminal example desktop file but still has some problems] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL6cb3cc3be05b
<wxl> @lynorian: toot away my friend :)
<lynorian> I have a need to know what the desktop spec is for current directory
 * kc2bez forwarded your forum post to the Telegram announcement channel wxl 
<wxl> danke
<wxl> could you provide some context @lynorian ?
<lynorian> trying to actually provide an example for custom actions for open in terminal
<lynorian> trying qterminal -w to open that file path but need the current directory
<wxl> these are qterminal custom actions?
<lynorian> no in pcmanfm-qt as an exmpale somewhat different than the manjaro ones
<wxl> ah ok
<wxl> so here's the section on actions https://specifications.freedesktop.org/desktop-entry-spec/desktop-entry-spec-latest.html#extra-actions
<wxl> the section on the exec key is relevant as it tells you about all the variables https://specifications.freedesktop.org/desktop-entry-spec/desktop-entry-spec-latest.html#exec-variables
<lynorian> I actually don't see one there unfortanetly
<wxl> if you need to act only on a current directory, make sure to set MimeTypes=inode/directory;
<wxl> and then you could use %f
<lynorian> ok
<wxl> i wish there was more consistency between terminals 
<wxl> `x-terminal-emulator -e 'cd %f'`  or something of the sort might be more portable
<wxl> OOOOOH an expandable terminal emulator with tons of features that does not require a UI toolkit. it uses OpenGL, leaving all rendering to the GPU, so less footprint on the overall system. it's got a cute logo, too. https://sw.kovidgoyal.net/kitty/
<wxl> c + python
<wxl> latest commit 5 hours ago
<lynorian> wxl not sure I would want that in a vm though
<wxl> right right
<lubot> <kc2bez> I know a guy that raves about kitty. I haven't tried it myself yet.
<wxl> looks pretty rad given the feature list. i'm not one to change terminals but this is tempting
<lubot> <kc2bez> Sounds cool. I may have to give it a go.
<lynorian> I mean it is cool like how I like xfs but understand a good reason for it not being default is not able to be shrunk.
<wxl> if and when zfs becomes rock solid, i'm all for making it default :)
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> x!=z
<wxl> i am aware, incidentially
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL004518e8e06c: Add restart via stop and start in gui] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL004518e8e06c
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> I got in touch with the Ubuntu dev who helps with the ISO tester for Ubuntu and I'll email him tonight to ask how we can automate iso testing. Once I figure out how to deploy that app, I'll host it on my Digital Ocean droplet via a cronjob daily and I'll figure out how to get it to send out related reports
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> *via LinkedIn. He gave me his email address thankfully as well so I'll keep in touch with him.
<wxl> neat
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @SamuelBanya [I got in touch with the Ubuntu dev who helps with the ISO tester for Ubuntu and …], jibel?
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Joshua Powers
<lubot> <tsimonq2> ohhhh
<lubot> <tsimonq2> yeah I know him
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> I also tried emailing the following mailing list but was told I was emailing the wrong one to get help with porting redshift gir-devel-list@gnome.org
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> I'll try emailing the qt one instead of the gtk one as well
<lubot> <tsimonq2> ah
<wxl> progress is good
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @SamuelBanya [I got in touch with the Ubuntu dev who helps with the ISO tester for Ubuntu and …], We have a Jenkins instance you can use :)
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Ok whatever works in that case
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL12058ec947ff: Add note on how desktop files show in terminal] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL12058ec947ff
#lubuntu-devel 2019-06-12
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL33d0469370a7: Add first line for creating own desktop file] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL33d0469370a7
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL571575a8e689: Add type of required for creating a desktop item] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL571575a8e689
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL3c8b2d919a98: Add required name field] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL3c8b2d919a98
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALbc6e6d2a9e77: Add exec in desktop icons] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALbc6e6d2a9e77
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL2a80832e5674: Add keyboard shortcut to close 2048-qt] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL2a80832e5674
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALf6f218760dcc: change exec line still not sure if this works] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALf6f218760dcc
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALb102fc8a5ff9: Add advanced pcmanfm-qt prefrences] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALb102fc8a5ff9
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALf5180e91a44b: Add pcmanfm-qt content of file search screenshot] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALf5180e91a44b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL839a4da94165: Add properties dock screenshot to qpdfview] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL839a4da94165
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL60ad5bc27243: Add qpdfview print] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL60ad5bc27243
<wxl> @tsimonq2: are you back in action for real now?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> @tsimonq2: are you back in action for real now?], Yes
<wxl> @tsimonq2: could you put your feelers out to try to figure out what's going on with the kernel panic in installed eoans?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> @tsimonq2: could you put your feelers out to try to figure out what's goin …], Is that consistently repro'able?
<lubot> <kc2bez> Yes
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Real hardware or just QEMU?
<lubot> <kc2bez> both
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Ooh, fun one
<lubot> <kc2bez> and vbox
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Yeah, I'll look into it tonight
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Only Lubuntu, or more?
<wxl> you got the bug report @kc2bez?
<wxl> lubuntu
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Ooh, even funner.
<wxl> yep
<wxl> oh
<wxl> and the fs is mountable
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I love git bisect'ing. Hit me with it :)
<wxl> but yet the kernel panic suggests it's not
<lubot> <kc2bez> I don't have it handy but I can dig it up
<wxl> i fear a cala issue
<wxl> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1829805
<ubot93> Ubottu bug 1829805 in linux (Ubuntu) "Lubuntu Eoan Daily Image fails to boot after install on KVM" [Undecided, Confirmed]
<lubot> <lynorian> does it affect other flavors
<lubot> <kc2bez> Not all flavors. I tested kubuntu and ubuntu, they were fine
<lubot> <kc2bez> That is the bug, thanks wxl
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Have you tried encrypted root vs unencrypted root?
<wxl> we might want to test all the flavors but my guess is if those aren't affected probably no big deal
<wxl> i have on a vm; no change
<lubot> <kc2bez> I think I tried both encryped and unencrypted.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Ouuuuuch, so a Cala issue.
<wxl> it seems likely
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Could you try one more time with the Unstable CI PPA?
<lubot> <kc2bez> I think you mean stable right?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Both ;)
<wxl> no i don't think he does
<lubot> <kc2bez> I did try stable
<lubot> <kc2bez> no go
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Very fun one
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Ok
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'll start Git bisecting kernels tonight
<wxl> i mean something certainly changed
<lubot> <tsimonq2> How certain are we that it's a kernel regression?
<wxl> cala (and related tools, e.g. kpmcore) are concerns, but so is the kernel
<wxl> i don't think we're certain
<wxl> what we know is the filesystem appears to be valid but the kernel can't boot it
<lubot> <kc2bez> or at least find it based on the panic
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Ok, so I'll start with kernel and make my way up
<wxl> oooh
<wxl> crazy idea
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Yeah?
<lubot> <kc2bez> I'm pretty crazy
<wxl> install lubuntu on one partition, ubuntu on another, modify fstab on ubuntu to boot the lubuntu partition
<lubot> <kc2bez> I could build that in a VM tonight.
<wxl> if it succeeds, that will be.. interesting
<lubot> <kc2bez> indeed
<wxl> i'm not sure what that will point at but
<lubot> <tsimonq2> If that succeeds, we know it's GRUB
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Calamares messes with GRUB a little bit
<lubot> <kc2bez> That was my original suspect
<wxl> hm
<wxl> i wonder if we couldn't poke at grub, too, to make it work
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Another crazy idea: don't touch GRUB with Calamares
<wxl> good one
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @lynorian: one for the manual: https://discourse.lubuntu.me/t/19-04-megathread/24/52?u=tsimonq2
<wxl> fail you're too late
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Oh?
<wxl> https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2019/06/10/%23lubuntu-devel.html#t19:25
<lubot> <tsimonq2> darn XD
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Good work either way lynorian :)
<lynorian> I don't quite have the screenshot yet though
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALce0e7689c4de: Fix maximum size field] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALce0e7689c4de
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL6a8311289759: Fix capitilization] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL6a8311289759
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @lynorian: Are you working both on the 19.04 branch and master or just master?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALc51c8f8f1d72: Style keyboard entries count] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALc51c8f8f1d72
<lubot> <tsimonq2> The server is on 19.04 fwiw, you might want to change version strings on master to reflect 19.10 :)
<lynorian> still working on stuff that is still on 19.04 can't really write new stuff for 19.10 with the kernel panic and this stuff will probably still apply to 19.10 
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Ahh
<wxl> but to answer your question, 19.04+master
<lubot> <tsimonq2> got it
<lubot> <tsimonq2> By the way, where's Appendix B? 😆
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Is it the 13th floor of the Lubuntu Manual?
<lynorian> I never have gotten around to writing it yet
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Ahh got it
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Just messing with you :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Keep up the good work
<wxl> TIL there's a thing like hot corners in OpenBox with the {TL,TR,BL,BR}Corner contexts in mouse binding http://openbox.org/wiki/Help:Bindings#Mouse_bindings
<wxl> what do you think about a wiki page open to the public where people could just drop in ideas for documentation?
<lynorian> it is in the outline still and then wxl made the great discourse post for why to contribute
<wxl> @lynorian: feel free to run with that!
<lynorian> which contributing was supposed to be appendix B
<wxl> seriously just copypasta that
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL67e0eb39284e: Add Start of appendix B in big copypasta thanks wxl] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL67e0eb39284e
<wxl> :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> :D
<lynorian> I might need to do some formatting though
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL97651c67837a: Format copypasta and add to index] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL97651c67837a
#lubuntu-devel 2019-06-13
<kc2bez> wxl: @tsimonq2 tried crazy idea one. Ubuntu boots fine lubuntu still fails. Swap out fstab on ubuntu for lubuntu and it still boots ubuntu. It took a second to wrap my head around it  but grub is still pointing at the UUID for ubuntu. fstab is just the file system mounting which still mounts even if it is wrong in fstab (my guess is RO but I didn't verify, I was shocked it booted)
<wxl[m]> kc2bez: is that defined in /etc/default/grub?
<wxl[m]> Actually when it boots can you hold down shift to get to the grub menu?
<kc2bez> yeah the grub menu shows up anyway since the install detected another install.
<kc2bez> standby I'll get a paste.
<wxl[m]> Is the other positionw defined?
<wxl[m]> Partition
<lubot> <kc2bez> here are the grub screenshots
<lubot> <kc2bez> (Photo, 640x480) https://i.imgur.com/mLsctPf.jpg
<lubot> <kc2bez> (Photo, 640x480) https://i.imgur.com/8fhSgNh.jpg
<lubot> <kc2bez> (Photo, 640x480) https://i.imgur.com/8t3belp.jpg
<kc2bez> grub config for ubuntu is done by uuid where lubuntu is /dev/sdx
<kc2bez> here is the ubuntu grub.cfg https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/SgGbyKV63W/
<wxl[m]> f83da636-641a-407c-8b18-39290f780199     is that the UUID for the Lubuntu partition?
<kc2bez> yes
<wxl[m]> On /dev/sda1?
<kc2bez> yes
<wxl[m]> Maybe the boot flag is not set?
<kc2bez> Gnome disks says bootable
<wxl[m]> Harumph
<kc2bez> Same
<wxl[m]> So if you select Lubuntu from the GRUB menu, kernel panic?
<kc2bez> correct
<wxl[m]> Sigh
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL0b7bb2fabeac: Fix typo] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL0b7bb2fabeac
<lubot> <lynorian> kc2bez what kind of partition table is it GPT?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALf155099a68a0: Add custom folder icons] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALf155099a68a0
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALa999401333bc: Add pcmanfm-qt change open with via file properites] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALa999401333bc
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL8b3ed7a214cc: Fix typo] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL8b3ed7a214cc
<kc2bez> lynorian: yes, it is a standard GPT 
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Mornin y'all :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Who doesn't love a 5 AM wakeup call to go to a conf?
<kc2bez> That does sound good.
<lubot> <acheronuk> Urgh!
<kc2bez> I've been up since 4:30 though.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Flight out of GRB leaves at 7, which means I need to get there by 6. Usually I have to be to school by 7:30 (be up by 6:30 at the latest) so even with school it's the earliest I've been up in a while :P
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @kc2bez [<kc2bez> I've been up since 4:30 though.], Madman ;)
<kc2bez> I am. I do it every workday though.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Oh, well there you go
<lubot> <tsimonq2> You're used to it :)
<kc2bez> Used to it, yes. Don't always enjoy it however. :)
<kc2bez> copious amounts of coffee make it tolerable. XD
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Oh that's for sure
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL691483b36ef0: Fix warning] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL691483b36ef0
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL181f7ca1b1f8: Minor reword to preview resolution] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL181f7ca1b1f8
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL3402b1c3f66d: Fix typo] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL3402b1c3f66d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALe55c90a25b1e: Fix capitilization] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALe55c90a25b1e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALa8e2508014eb: reword stop drawing annotations] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALa8e2508014eb
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL3191ce346278: Fix arrow] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL3191ce346278
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL2b3b699c8fd6: Rm redundant phrase] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL2b3b699c8fd6
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL1014a2e6255e: Fix Quassel spelling] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL1014a2e6255e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL453e9485a6db: Fix capitilization] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL453e9485a6db
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL849435df7c24: Add missing the] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL849435df7c24
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALbe4b64c95653: Start modifiers tab in prefrences] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALbe4b64c95653
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL6a5c3452c9f6: Add zoom in modifiers tab] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL6a5c3452c9f6
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> What's meant by git bisecting?
<lynorian> @The_LoudSpeaker it is a process to figure out what change made the bug 
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Also, anyone up for coffee? It's 2 am here.
<wxl> binary search as it relates to git commits to try to find at which point things changed to create a problem
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @lynorian [<lynorian> @The_LoudSpeaker it is a process to figure out what change made the b …], Guessed that but wanted to be sure.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Hey! wxl: you remember the xscreensaver themes?
<wxl> btw meeting in ~30m
<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker yep
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> btw meeting in ~30m], Noice. Can I join?
<wxl> anyone can
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker yep], I will just boot my pc. Let's have a look at them today. I can't sleep.
<wxl> sounds good!
<wxl> didn't i include my suggestions?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> anyone can], But I haven't done much.
<wxl> doesn't matter. you're always welcome to listen or ask questions or whatever
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> didn't i include my suggestions?], Yeah. I remember some of them. Will look at the comments on task now.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Also, anyone with a manjaro running?
<wxl> tsujan XD
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Need the contents of /boot/grub/
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> If there is a themes folder there, please zip it and send me.
<kc2bez> XD wxl
<wxl> dude get a vm!
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> dude get a vm!], I have one but don't have a manjaro Installed in it right now. Installing will take time plus my laptop won't be able to run two vms at once.
<lubot> <lynorian> Raman how much ram do you have?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> 6
<lynorian> ok
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Also, anyone tried the grub theme on a legacy system with display smaller than 1280*720? I tried in vm and results are not good looking. Need to know if it's same on a real hardware.
<wxl> !standup
<ubot93> standup is @tsimonq2 @lynorian @HMollerCl @aptghetto @teward001 @SamuelBanya @kc2bez wxl[m] guiverc it's 2100 UTC Thursday which means it's time for the Lubuntu Development standup meeting. Please announce yourself for roll call! Afterwards, in order of announcement, post your items and be sure to mention when you're done.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> o/
<kc2bez> o/
<lynorian> \o
<wxl> anyone else?
<wxl> k fire away
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ok
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Find out how to make nm-config editor w/o nm-appelt autostart (so we don'te end up with 2 nm tray icons). I will start tom implement … first step is https://phab.lubuntu.me/D11/new/ but, as apt-ghetto mentioned, need to fix version
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- Error: D11/new/ is an invalid task reference.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> c'on lugito
<lubot> <HMollerCl> second step is add network-manager-gnome in seed … third step is change in nm-tray the default editor
<wxl> it's the /new
<lubot> <HMollerCl> https://phab.lubuntu.me/D11
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Needs Review] Added Hidden=True nm-applet.desktop to autostart so nm.applet doesn't autostart. Change default icon theme from Papirus to ePapirus: https://phab.lubuntu.me/D11
<wxl> there ya go!
<lubot> <HMollerCl> so, bottom line, found out how to make nm-config editor w/o nm-appelt autostart (so we don'te end up with 2 nm tray icons). But to make it work w/o breaking thinks is better to do it by steps
<lubot> <HMollerCl> 1) avoid autostart, 2) add nm-gnome to seed, 3) make nm-connection-editor the default
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Im also studying how to merge nm-tray 0.4.2
<lubot> <HMollerCl> After that will apply patch for non symbolic icons.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I also found out that UbuConLa will be in Chile this year (22, 23, 24 aug) and I submited a request to speak (don't remember teh technical word) My idea is to talk about lubuntu moving from lxde to lxqt and use old computers to show how good it behaves (atom, celeron duo).
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Because of that, I'm looking for artwork for the slides and to make some merchandise (mainly sticker I think). … Waiting for update-notifier autobuild.
<wxl> you got everything you need on #3? i remember we made a change on thsi at some point..
<lubot> <HMollerCl> sorry, what's that?
<wxl> making nm-connection-editor the default
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I've done it in my system
<wxl> ok cool
<lynorian> this seems like it might solve lots of support requests
<wxl> when you have managed to figure out merges, it might be good to distill it in some way in our own documentation. the one on the ubuntu wiki seems ridiculously verbose
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I also thinks is the best way, although we use a gtk solution
<lubot> <HMollerCl> but it will only use gtk during config, not the whole time
<lynorian> and how long do you have that config open?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> only when you add a new connection/vpn
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wxl: it oonly need tyo be modified /usr/share/nm-tray/nm-conf
<lubot> <HMollerCl> changed to … connectionsEditor=nm-connection-editor
<lubot> <HMollerCl> lynorian, and we will have vpn supportn teh same that ubuntu has
<lubot> <HMollerCl> that will be from my side.
 * lynorian wonders who is next
<wxl> @kc2bez wins that one
<kc2bez> \o/
<kc2bez> Worked on bug 1829805
<kc2bez> It is frustrating to say the least.
<kc2bez> I don't think it is GRUB but can't rule it out.
<kc2bez> Could be kernel related but again not sure about that. Same kernel is in 19.04 and that doesn't seem to have an issue. kpmcore is the same, cala is the same. 
<kc2bez> What changed?
<ubot93> Bug 1829805 in linux (Ubuntu) "Lubuntu Eoan Daily Image fails to boot after install on KVM" [Undecided, Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1829805
<kc2bez> Been hanging out in the forum, need to spend some more time over there.
<kc2bez> Offering up support in IRC when I can too.
<kc2bez> That is all I have for this week.
<lynorian> I agree that bug sounds super frustrating
<wxl> i hate that bug. it's making me nuts
<wxl> we're missing something
<kc2bez> same
<kc2bez> probably
<kc2bez> too close to it perhaps
<wxl> yeah
<wxl> i still would like to see if we can get grub to boot that partition. i need to try to do some grub hackery
<wxl> well, someone does XD
<wxl> anyways thanks for your continued efforts
<wxl> anything else?
<kc2bez> nope, that is it from me
<lubot> <HMollerCl> it also happens on virtualbox?
<wxl> nexxxxxxxxxxxt
<wxl> yes
<lynorian> me?
<wxl> efi/bios vm/hardware encrypted/unencrypted
<wxl> yes @lynorian 
<lynorian> have we tried efi /mbr on that bug
<lynorian> I mean gpt /mbr
<lynorian> oops
<wxl> that's an interesting thought
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> efi/bios vm/hardware encrypted/unencrypted], was asking because title says kvm
<wxl> right
<wxl> that bug should probably be triaged more
<lynorian> I got it with gpt  unencrypted
<lynorian> my manual stuff 
<lynorian> Update more quassel settings and screenshots
<lynorian> Escape key to close panel dialogs 
<lynorian>  howto change month on claendar
<lynorian>  
<lynorian>  lock/unlock panel
<lynorian> added show desktop to panel
<lynorian> screenshots for kcalc fonts and ark general prefrences
<lynorian> screenshots searching for files in pcmanfm-qt
<lynorian> add changing login shell and user home directory
<lynorian> started custom action section in pcmanfm-qt
<wxl> ^^^ SO COOL even upstream doesn't have it documented
<lynorian> not sure I have that quite right yet but that might be a reason it is not documented is not the easiest documentation to write
<lynorian> and starting creating own desktop files
<wxl> wow that's great
<lynorian> qpdfview print and properties dock screenshot
<lubot> <HMollerCl> creating own .desktop files?
<lynorian> yes
<lynorian> and then thanks wxl for the discourse post 
<lubot> <HMollerCl> maybe is better to link to someone that already has that documented, I mean, lubuntu doesn't has something special about it.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> .desktop ^
<lynorian> that I then copypasted into appendix B
<wxl> i don't think it's a bad idea to cover it briefly but then link to the freedesktop spec
<kc2bez> +1 on wxl 's post
<lynorian> also how to do custom folder icons for pcmanfm-qt
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wow, I didn't knew that^
<lubot> <HMollerCl> also agree with wxl
<lynorian> I also did several minor typos and rewords this week
<lynorian> I am starting the modifiers tab in prefrences ofqpdfivew
<wxl> you don't lynorian ?
<wxl> done?
<lynorian> I am sorry
<lynorian> I clicked a link in offtopic and got distracted
<wxl> my bad :)
<wxl> ok so you are done right? XD
<lynorian> yes
<wxl> ok i just have two things
<wxl>    * Made a post to encourage contributions and tooted it https://mastodon.technology/@lubuntu/102254931531888484
<wxl>    * Tooted about a set of custom emoji that includes Lubuntu; encouraged an update to the LXQt version, mastodon.technology to add, and maybe some Lenny? https://mastodon.technology/@lubuntu/102255260354910624
<wxl> the custom emoji is cool. we should fork the ubuntu font and add lubuntu in the PUA :)
<wxl> that's it
<wxl> anyone else?
 * guiverc here, but nothing to say as usual.
<kc2bez> Thanks for being here guiverc
<wxl> good to see you guiverc :)
<wxl> ok i guess we'll wrap it up
<wxl> thanks everyone
<wxl> you're all awesome
<kc2bez> Thanks to you too wxl you are awesome too.
 * wxl blushes
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL1458f905db55: Add copy to clipboard drop down] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL1458f905db55
<guiverc> question:  is there any easy way to see what lubuntu packages have been changed, ie. where to direct testing efforts?
<wxl> oh that's a good question hmmmm
<lubot> <lynorian> chris  well muon has history of package upgrades in a gui on an install
<lubot> <lynorian> assuming you have had an install for a while
<wxl> i think what he's thinking of more is a history of the uploads to the repos
<lubot> <lynorian> yeah
<lynorian> I don't know of that
<wxl> i put my feelers out on that one
<guiverc> thanks lynorian re: muon, re: packages updated, didn't know that.  thanks wxl
<wxl> not to mention /var/log/dpkg.log
<guiverc> thanks wxl
<wxl> np
<lubot> <teward001> sorry i'm never here for standups they're right during my commute :P
<teward> wxl: @tsimonq2: FYI I haven't done much on the infra, but need to talk to IS to see if there's a way to get it so we can push specific records to DNS for automatic wildcard cert stuffs
<teward> probably can't be done
<teward> but meh
<teward> UNRELATED Ubuntu Studio's partly coopted me for a short while to help them with a website issue
<teward> you can thank Eickmeyer for that one
<teward> (it's mostly IS coord)
<Eickmeyer> Can confirm.
<teward> if it can't be done I'll ahve to figure out the internal crap to make things "just work" for internal certs without having to clone the LE certs everywhere
<teward> easier to copy a wildcard than reissue every time we need a new subdomain
<teward> oh COOL there is a certbot DNS plugin
<teward> i'll have to talk to IS
<lubot> <teward001> and i think i have an idea of what to do for the mail stuffs, but Phab mail is priority to Discourse currently
<lubot> <teward001> sorry i'm so damn slow work has been evil too
<kc2bez> The certbot DNS thingy is newish. 
<lubot> <teward001> yes it is
<lubot> <teward001> got it working for me for my Cloudflare DNS for a wildcard for my domain.
<lubot> <teward001> and there's a DNS plugin
<lubot> <teward001> but i need info from IS to determine things
<kc2bez> Yeah, understood. It seems pretty slick if it works out. 
<teward> yeah well I need info from IS
<teward> if it's a BIND9 instance, if it's some other cloud infra, etc.
<teward> BUT i have 90d to get an ACTUAL wildcard cert for my domain now so :p
#lubuntu-devel 2019-06-14
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALa9f6b4411ec6: Add drop down add annotation] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALa9f6b4411ec6
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T29: Native nm-tray connection editor] miker256 (Mike Royal) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T29#1211
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL31b61663f1d5: Add zoom to selection change drop down menu] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL31b61663f1d5
<lynorian>  i am not lyn, my computer does not work with internet, it does not tell the user what to do, i am stupid, i do not know what to do sometimes without instrucrtion?, so i must borrow internet access, i am not playing games i am trying to survive, bpa is kiling me, and almost all seeds like 1000 itried to plant so far, in one area of my garden, do you want chang lface linked to human and plant crop genociede? that is whatg i am trying to 
<lynorian> prevetnt so please do notihing i write in pen, i write in p3en,
<wxl> lubuntu emoji now in effect https://pleroma.tyil.nl/notice/9jpdBV1Mcy97CuBRi4
<wxl> grab the raw file and `base64 -d - > lubuntu.png` and paste it in and there ya go
<wxl> of course they could add 20k, 10 at a time
<wxl> 1 at a time seems like it would be more of a deterrent
<wxl> ugh wrong channel godddddddddddddddd
<lubot> <tsimonq2> *ahem* ECHAAAAN
<lubot> <tsimonq2> :)
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL55954b85b94f: Add qpdfview modifiers screenshot] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL55954b85b94f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL56535c080cb6: Add qpdfview image actually to the manual] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL56535c080cb6
<lubot> <kc2bez> @wxl [<wxl> ugh wrong channel godddddddddddddddd], You got me on that one. I was feverishly scrolling to figure out what you were talking about. XD
<teward> kc2bez: wxl: tsimonq2: looks like wildcard via Lets Encrypt isn't going to happen - DNS is not going to be uodated automatically because how Canonical maintains the DNS
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL9d2436f227a0: Add open in file manager for qtransmission] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL9d2436f227a0
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL07d17596ad9a: Add qtransmission speed prefrences screenshot] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL07d17596ad9a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALa3f1e1e70030: add qtransmission network screenshot] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALa3f1e1e70030
<tsimonq2> teward: ack
#lubuntu-devel 2019-06-15
<wxl> it seems screengrab is the replacement for lximage-qt -s .. we should update the seed
<wxl> https://github.com/lxqt/screengrab/issues/42
<ubot93> Issue 42 in lxqt/screengrab "Replace lximage-qt screenshot functionality." [Open]
<wxl> ah yeah that's all a bit weird
<wxl> left double click or press return/enter both work
<kc2bez> We should change the current . desktop file when we make the change. That way only one shows in the menu. 
<wxl> agree
<wxl> could i bother you (or someone) to make a task?
<wxl> should be one of the 19.10 subtasks
<kc2bez> Sure, I can give it a go. 
<wxl> better yet just submit the fix XD
<kc2bez> I'll make a task first XD
<wxl> hehehe
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T84: Change default screenshot utility to screengrab from lximage-qt.] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T84
<tsimonq2> Er...
<tsimonq2> I can't reproduce this kernel panic.
<tsimonq2> BIOS, under QEMU, with today's image.
<tsimonq2> EFI?
<lubot> <kc2bez> WAT
<lubot> <kc2bez> I will check today's
<lubot> <kc2bez> I tried EFI and bios
<tsimonq2> I even installed 19.04 on real hardware (encrypted EFI) and upgraded to Eoan. All fine.
<lubot> <kc2bez> Hard ware and 2 different VMs
<lubot> <kc2bez> Well my main machine has been updated from 19.04 to 19.10
<lubot> <kc2bez> No issues with that.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> hmmmmm
<lubot> <kc2bez> Only fresh installs have been failing
<tsimonq2> :/
<lubot> <kc2bez> Give me like 10 to download a new daily.
<lubot> <kc2bez> I'll try it again
<kc2bez> @tsimonq2 it still bombs out for me.
<kc2bez> Trying another machine.
<kc2bez> Fails on the other machine too.
<kc2bez> today's iso 20190614 zsync download
<lubot> <HMollerCl> (Photo, 504x432) https://i.imgur.com/0Wpnk9o.jpg wow!
<lubot> <HMollerCl> chromium will only be available for ubuntu in snap
<kc2bez> Embrace firefox I guess.
<kc2bez> @tsimonq2 not sure what you did to get it to boot but you need to send the magic to the rest of us. 
<lubot> <tsimonq2> What
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Urgh :/
<kc2bez> Fritz sent a message to the user listserv tonight too with the same issue.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Pushing to git+ssh://hmollercl@git.launchpad.net/~lubuntu-dev/ubuntu-seeds/+git/lubuntu … fatal: remote error: Permission denied.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> any ideas ^
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Is your SSH key in Launchpad?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> yes
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Is your SSH private key intact and accessible?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> yes, afaik
<lubot> <HMollerCl> is there a way to get more info?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Run it with -v?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Hmmm
<lubot> <HMollerCl> that's what I did
<lubot> <HMollerCl> $ git push origin -v … Pushing to git+ssh://hmollercl@git.launchpad.net/~lubuntu-dev/ubuntu-seeds/+git/lubuntu … Enter passphrase for key '/home/hmoller/.ssh/id_rsa':  … fatal: remote error: Permission denied.
<wxl> i don't think that's the key
<wxl> you're sending that -v to git not to ssh which is more what you need to do
<wxl> try: `GIT_SSH_COMMAND="ssh -v" git push origin -v`
<wxl> @HMollerCL ^^
<lubot> <HMollerCl> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/KFVZzqDXYg/
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wxl ^
<lubot> <lynorian> @HMollerCl [https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/KFVZzqDXYg/], CVUTY MREOGF WHEN ISHOULD STOP IDONT KNW COMPEURTES INS2008 MOSTLY EXCEPFOR DECDEWSONWN SQL
<wxl> line 47-48 suggests it's not a key issue
<wxl> O_O
<wxl> you ok lyn? :)
<wxl> @tsimonq2: does he have permission to push to the seeds? 
<wxl> uh yeah i think that's the issue
<wxl> you're not a member of ~lubuntu-dev
<wxl> we should fix that :)
<wxl> https://phab.lubuntu.me/w/lubuntu-dev/
<lubot> <HMollerCl> mm, I have uploaded to seed in the past
<lubot> <tsimonq2> OHH
<lubot> <tsimonq2> He's trying to PUSH
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Yeah no
<lubot> <tsimonq2> wxl is right
<wxl> i think perhaps what you've done is submitted a pull request on phab and we've done the ultimate pushing
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ok, then where should I push? phab gives me the launchpad adress for cloning
<wxl> make a phab pull request with arc
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ok, done
<lubot> <HMollerCl> https://phab.lubuntu.me/D12
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Needs Review] Summary: added network-manager-gnome to use it connection editor until we have a better one: https://phab.lubuntu.me/D12
<lubot> <HMollerCl> please add that and D11 so I can do step 3 which is changing the connection-editor for nm-tray
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rSEEDaf3d2c7f3ea1: Summary: added network-manager-gnome to use it connection editor until we have…] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rSEEDaf3d2c7f3ea1
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rDEFAULTSETTINGS41b776dddb1d: Added Hidden=True nm-applet.desktop to autostart so nm.applet doesn't autostart.] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rDEFAULTSETTINGS41b776dddb1d
<lubot> <tsimonq2> You'll upload it too, right wxl? :)
<wxl> you've got nothing better to do so :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'm at SELF
<wxl> btw vbox kernel panic
<wxl> just tried again
<lubot> <tsimonq2> ok
<wxl> ugh https://lintian.debian.org/tags/debian-changelog-line-too-long.html
<wxl> and this too https://lintian.debian.org/tags/package-relation-with-self.html
<wxl> @tsimonq2: the latter one seems really silly. i can't believe we've had that for so long. i presume you're going to make me fix the former? :)
<wxl> @HMollerCl you should probably fix the changelog warning before i upload
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALe04bdc2d95ae: Add qtransmission desktop pref screenshot] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALe04bdc2d95ae
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL6af1a8f613f8: Add menu ways to pause/start torrents] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL6af1a8f613f8
<lubot> Pato was added by: Pato
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wxl: https://phab.lubuntu.me/D11 is closed, cannot upload changelog correction
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Closed] Added Hidden=True nm-applet.desktop to autostart so nm.applet doesn't autostart. Change default icon theme from Papirus to ePapirus: https://phab.lubuntu.me/D11
<tsimonq2> YES
<tsimonq2> ok
<tsimonq2> I can repro in Virtualbox
<lubot> <kc2bez> While that is bad it is really good because I thought I had lost my mind.
<tsimonq2> It's a kernel issue.
<tsimonq2> Installing the 18.10 kernel fixes it.
<tsimonq2> Time to bisect!
<wxl[m]> @tsimonq2 see yesterday's message about default settings conflicting with itself
<wxl[m]> @HMollerCl just make a new one
<lubot> <tsimonq2> ok
<wxl[m]> It should be an easy question to answer.....
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALaa6c501164bb: Add second way to open properties tab] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALaa6c501164bb
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL76238a819b71: Add Properties checkboxes under groups and details to the advanced tab] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL76238a819b71
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL95b858936834: Move advanced properties tab with other properties stuff] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL95b858936834
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALc6ff1158d0eb: Add users-groups genereal screenshot] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALc6ff1158d0eb
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALb6249b8fdf52: Add users-group-advanced-prop] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALb6249b8fdf52
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALd31b6620024d: Add users-group-group properties] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALd31b6620024d
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Something for the manual @lynorian
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Fwd from sledgehampster: Anyone know how to enable Lo-Dpi settings in Lubuntu on Galago Pro?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Fwd from brigdeer: Changing the resolution to 1600x900 should do the trick, if everythings enlarged you could try `export GDK_SCALE=1`
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Fwd from sledgehampster: PERFECT! Thank you.
<lubot> <lynorian> what exactly should I describe that as fixing ?
<lubot> <lynorian> that effects gtk stuff right?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALadfb1dc35539: Style software sources different sources] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALadfb1dc35539
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL92ff3e709115: Style check for updates field] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL92ff3e709115
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL1c5f2637df0c: Fix typo] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL1c5f2637df0c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL63511da18e0c: Add list of keys] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL63511da18e0c
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @lynorian [that effects gtk stuff right?], I'm not sure
<lubot> <tsimonq2> HiDPI in general
<lubot> <lynorian> arch wiki says that is for gtk
<lubot> <lynorian> gtk 3
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALe43b4f084277: Add software sources auth screenshot] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALe43b4f084277
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wxl: fixed changelog long lines https://phab.lubuntu.me/D13
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Needs Review] fix changelog to max 80 char per lines: https://phab.lubuntu.me/D13
#lubuntu-devel 2019-06-16
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL2beb68c84d0e: Fix installer what icon says should not be 18.10] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL2beb68c84d0e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL72d651586d92: minor reword] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL72d651586d92
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rDEFAULTSETTINGS7c5668507362: fix changelog to max 80 char per lines] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rDEFAULTSETTINGS7c5668507362
<wxl> ^ uploaded
<wxl> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lubuntu-default-settings/19.10.1
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> ^ uploaded], FTBFS
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Good job though :)
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL11efb0594d26: Minor reword] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL11efb0594d26
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL3f24c094361b: Add commas] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL3f24c094361b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALdb5a315662eb: rm hardcoded version number even I will forget to change it there] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALdb5a315662eb
<wxl[m]> make[3]: * src/usr/share/xsessions/po/: No such file or directory. Stop.
<wxl[m]> I don't have this error
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALfbf901718c68: Reword chapter 3 blurb] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALfbf901718c68
<wxl> if i build it twice in a row, i get the problem though
<wxl> wth
<wxl> help me out here @tsimonq2 
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL2a3c8fd8b24f: Add commas missing in chapter 5 blurb] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL2a3c8fd8b24f
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> help me out here @tsimonq2], I will on my flight home
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL3448ab62a8cf: minor reword of panel] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL3448ab62a8cf
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALfad7b893d3f4: Add screenshot for panel spacer] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALfad7b893d3f4
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL1e2178810093: Fix typo] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL1e2178810093
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALdb625fbae070: Minor reword on sensors tab] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALdb625fbae070
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALd02292bd58d7: Rm duplicate docs on spacer] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALd02292bd58d7
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALef97266c1113: Add how to use color picker] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALef97266c1113
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL1505d8fa0507: Add spacer-color-picker screenshot] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL1505d8fa0507
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL3a7aa8beb7fc: Reword describing configuring sensors] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL3a7aa8beb7fc
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL95ad21192653: Style temperture scales] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL95ad21192653
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL557961f0e892: Add launching manage widgets directly] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL557961f0e892
#lubuntu-devel 2020-06-08
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_pcmanfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_pcmanfm-qt/68/
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @teward001 [because it's pretty :)], and it consume very little ram and it's stable, I have 16Gb of RAM I mostly run python code for "data science" stuff and need ram.
<lubot> <teward001> ye.  I need RAM more for VMs and my containers, but I have a heavy dependency on lxd snap and a few others :P
<lubot> <teward001> I know Simon will hate me for it xD
<lubot> <HMollerCl> for snaps? yes, it's bad lxd is snappie (wonder if the mint guys haven't noticed...)
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-panel FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-panel/53/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-runner FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-runner/51/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-config FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-config/376/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_pcmanfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_pcmanfm-qt/69/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-panel FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-panel/54/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-runner FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-runner/51/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_obconf-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_obconf-qt/297/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qterminal FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qterminal/532/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qterminal FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qterminal/533/
<lubot> NyaaKitty478 was added by: NyaaKitty478
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-runner just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-runner/52/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_obconf-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_obconf-qt/53/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-admin just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-admin/303/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-admin just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-admin/303/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qps just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qps/89/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-panel just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-panel/300/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-panel FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-panel/54/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_obconf-qt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_obconf-qt/54/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-config just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-config/377/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qps just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qps/89/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass/301/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-panel just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-panel/300/
<lubot> <lynorian> I am not logged into codimd
<lubot> <lynorian> @tsimonq2 [<tsimonq2> HAHAHAHA, nice. No notifications if a job has never passed.], I have no access to that note
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-config just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-config/377/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_pcmanfm-qt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_pcmanfm-qt/70/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-panel just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-panel/55/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-runner just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-runner/52/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qterminal FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qterminal/533/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qterminal just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qterminal/534/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_obconf-qt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_obconf-qt/298/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALf33b7ae69628: Update qterminal version number] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALf33b7ae69628
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver just failed after being unstable: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver/74/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-sudo just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-sudo/304/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-admin just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-admin/53/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-runner just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-runner/305/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qterminal just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qterminal/76/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-qtplugin just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-qtplugin/69/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-panel just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-panel/56/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-about just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-about/56/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-about just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-about/294/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-about just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-about/56/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_calamares just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_calamares/55/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-build-tools just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-build-tools/50/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libsysstat just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libsysstat/52/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-sudo just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-sudo/304/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-sudo just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-sudo/58/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-archiver UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-archiver/80/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qterminal just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qterminal/535/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-themes just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-themes/267/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-globalkeys just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-globalkeys/53/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libqtxdg just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libqtxdg/288/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-qtplugin just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-qtplugin/69/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-policykit just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-policykit/294/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt/313/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libqtxdg just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libqtxdg/288/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_obconf-qt just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_obconf-qt/299/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_obconf-qt just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_obconf-qt/55/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lximage-qt just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lximage-qt/68/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_pcmanfm-qt just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_pcmanfm-qt/71/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qtermwidget just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qtermwidget/511/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-runner just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-runner/305/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-themes just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-themes/267/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libfm-qt just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libfm-qt/300/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qtermwidget just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qtermwidget/511/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-runner just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-runner/53/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qtermwidget just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qtermwidget/55/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qtermwidget just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qtermwidget/511/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qterminal just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qterminal/535/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-policykit just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-policykit/294/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-policykit just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-policykit/52/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-policykit just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-policykit/52/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_screengrab just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_screengrab/495/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_screengrab just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_screengrab/56/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_screengrab just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_screengrab/56/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass/52/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_screengrab just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_screengrab/495/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_screengrab just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_screengrab/495/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass/302/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass/52/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass/302/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement/302/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_compton-conf just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_compton-conf/51/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_pavucontrol-qt just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_pavucontrol-qt/294/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_compton-conf just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_compton-conf/303/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement/302/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_pavucontrol-qt just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_pavucontrol-qt/294/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_compton-conf just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_compton-conf/303/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_pavucontrol-qt just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_pavucontrol-qt/56/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_pavucontrol-qt just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_pavucontrol-qt/56/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement/302/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_pavucontrol-qt just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_pavucontrol-qt/294/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_compton-conf just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_compton-conf/51/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_compton-conf just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_compton-conf/303/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-powermanagement just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-powermanagement/53/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-qtplugin FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-qtplugin/70/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver/75/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-about FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-about/294/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qterminal FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qterminal/77/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-sudo FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-sudo/305/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-runner FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-runner/306/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-about FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-about/56/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-admin FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-admin/54/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-panel FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-panel/57/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-about FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-about/295/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-qtplugin FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-qtplugin/315/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lximage-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lximage-qt/301/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-qtplugin FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-qtplugin/315/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-about FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-about/57/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-globalkeys FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-globalkeys/53/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-sudo FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-sudo/305/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lximage-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lximage-qt/301/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-globalkeys FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-globalkeys/469/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_obconf-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_obconf-qt/300/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-themes FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-themes/268/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-globalkeys FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-globalkeys/469/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-build-tools FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-build-tools/51/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt/314/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-sudo FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-sudo/59/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-config FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-config/378/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_calamares FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_calamares/56/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-themes FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-themes/268/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lximage-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lximage-qt/68/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_obconf-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_obconf-qt/300/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt/314/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-globalkeys FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-globalkeys/54/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libsysstat FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libsysstat/53/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libqtxdg FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libqtxdg/289/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-runner FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-runner/306/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-themes FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-themes/47/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libfm-qt/301/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-runner FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-runner/306/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libqtxdg FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libqtxdg/289/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-archiver UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-archiver/80/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qterminal FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qterminal/536/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_obconf-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_obconf-qt/300/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-about FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-about/295/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qtermwidget FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qtermwidget/511/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qtermwidget FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qtermwidget/56/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lximage-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lximage-qt/302/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-policykit FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-policykit/295/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-qtplugin FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-qtplugin/316/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qtermwidget FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qtermwidget/511/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-runner FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-runner/54/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-config FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-config/51/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-globalkeys FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-globalkeys/470/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libfm-qt/51/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libfm-qt/301/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_obconf-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_obconf-qt/56/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libfm-qt/301/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-config FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-config/379/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libfm-qt/51/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-themes FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-themes/48/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-policykit FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-policykit/295/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt/314/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_pcmanfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_pcmanfm-qt/72/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_calamares FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_calamares/376/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_calamares FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_calamares/376/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-themes FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-themes/268/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-config FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-config/379/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_calamares FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_calamares/56/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_nm-tray UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_nm-tray/296/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qterminal FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qterminal/536/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_sddm UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_sddm/298/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_sddm UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_sddm/49/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_nm-tray UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_nm-tray/297/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_nm-tray UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_nm-tray/51/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-archiver UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-archiver/81/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-powermanagement FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-powermanagement/53/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement/302/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-archiver UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-archiver/81/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver/75/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qterminal FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qterminal/77/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_sddm UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_sddm/49/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_sddm UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_sddm/298/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-sudo FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-sudo/305/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_nm-tray UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_nm-tray/297/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libsysstat FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libsysstat/53/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qterminal FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qterminal/536/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-build-tools FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-build-tools/51/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libqtxdg FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libqtxdg/289/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_nm-tray UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_nm-tray/51/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-panel FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-panel/57/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-sudo FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-sudo/59/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-runner FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-runner/54/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qtermwidget FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qtermwidget/56/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-admin FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-admin/54/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qterminal FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qterminal/536/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-themes FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-themes/268/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-archiver UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-archiver/81/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-themes just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-themes/49/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-powermanagement FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-powermanagement/53/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement/302/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-themes just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-themes/269/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-build-tools just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-build-tools/52/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-themes just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-themes/49/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qterminal FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qterminal/78/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_screengrab FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_screengrab/495/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass/302/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qterminal FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qterminal/537/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement/302/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-themes just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-themes/269/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-about FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-about/295/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-policykit just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-policykit/53/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-policykit FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-policykit/295/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-policykit just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-policykit/53/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_screengrab just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_screengrab/496/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_screengrab just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_screengrab/496/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass/302/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_screengrab just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_screengrab/57/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_screengrab just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_screengrab/57/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass/53/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass/53/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass/303/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_compton-conf FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_compton-conf/303/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL954778d2a23c: Update lximage version] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL954778d2a23c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-qtplugin FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-qtplugin/316/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-sudo FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-sudo/305/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-globalkeys FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-globalkeys/470/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-config FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-config/379/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_compton-conf FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_compton-conf/303/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-runner FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-runner/306/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_pavucontrol-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_pavucontrol-qt/294/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement/303/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_compton-conf just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_compton-conf/304/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_compton-conf just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_compton-conf/52/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_pavucontrol-qt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_pavucontrol-qt/295/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_pavucontrol-qt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_pavucontrol-qt/57/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-powermanagement just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-powermanagement/54/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-qtplugin just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-qtplugin/71/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver just became unstable after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver/76/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-runner just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-runner/307/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-about FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-about/57/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-sudo just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-sudo/306/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-qtplugin FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-qtplugin/316/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-admin just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-admin/55/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lximage-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lximage-qt/302/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-about just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-about/296/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_compton-conf just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_compton-conf/52/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_pavucontrol-qt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_pavucontrol-qt/57/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_pavucontrol-qt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_pavucontrol-qt/295/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-panel just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-panel/58/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-policykit FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-policykit/295/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_obconf-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_obconf-qt/300/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt/314/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lximage-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lximage-qt/302/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-about just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-about/58/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt/315/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_obconf-qt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_obconf-qt/301/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_calamares just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_calamares/57/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-sudo just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-sudo/60/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libsysstat just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libsysstat/54/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lximage-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lximage-qt/69/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libqtxdg just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libqtxdg/290/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-runner just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-runner/307/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-globalkeys FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-globalkeys/54/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-globalkeys FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-globalkeys/470/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_obconf-qt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_obconf-qt/301/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qtermwidget just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qtermwidget/57/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libfm-qt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libfm-qt/302/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-globalkeys just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-globalkeys/55/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-about just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-about/296/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lximage-qt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lximage-qt/303/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libqtxdg just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libqtxdg/290/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qtermwidget FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qtermwidget/512/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libfm-qt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libfm-qt/302/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-config just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-config/52/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libfm-qt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libfm-qt/52/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-globalkeys just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-globalkeys/471/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-qtplugin just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-qtplugin/317/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_obconf-qt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_obconf-qt/57/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-policykit just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-policykit/296/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-config just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-config/380/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-qtplugin just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-qtplugin/71/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libfm-qt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libfm-qt/52/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libfm-qt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libfm-qt/302/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-runner just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-runner/55/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lximage-qt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lximage-qt/70/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-config just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-config/52/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qtermwidget just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qtermwidget/513/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_pcmanfm-qt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_pcmanfm-qt/73/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_obconf-qt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_obconf-qt/57/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt/315/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_pcmanfm-qt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_pcmanfm-qt/73/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qtermwidget just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qtermwidget/513/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_calamares just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_calamares/377/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass/303/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement/303/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-config just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-config/380/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_calamares just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_calamares/377/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_calamares just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_calamares/57/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_screengrab just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_screengrab/496/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T131: Version Number in Plymouth?] Leok (Leó Kolbeinsson) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T131#3571
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> Howdy everyone
<lubot> <teward001> *waves*
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> Aight, schoolwork is finished, let's get the party started. I'm a little bored today, so lets see what the plans are
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> Lubuntu's ISO is probably building right now.
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> Is T131 just for development purposes only?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T34: Smart package removal] ItzSwirlz (Joshua Peisach) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T34#3573
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T58: consider minimal install] ItzSwirlz (Joshua Peisach) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T58#3574
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T158: Calamares aborts because of an AttributeError] ItzSwirlz (Joshua Peisach) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T158#3576
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T106: 18.04 SRUs] ItzSwirlz (Joshua Peisach) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T106#3581
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T158: Calamares aborts because of an AttributeError] apt-ghetto (apt-ghetto) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T158#3582
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> Can you explain what SRU mean
<wxl> stable release updates
<wxl> i.e. making changes to software in an already released distro version
<wxl> there's a whole process and it's kind of a pita
<wxl> !sru
<ubot93> Stable Release Update information is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> That is maniphested to groovy right?
<wxl> groovy hasn't been released so it doesn't apply there
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> Probably shouldn't need to be SRU'd. Unless it occurs in focal
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> Actually it DID occur in focal. It can be an SRU
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> We got until August/
<wxl> making huge, sweeping changes in a development version is no big deal
<wxl> i mean it's fairly common for the kernel to break in development versions while things are being changed around
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> However calamares-settings-ubuntu got mirrored to Studio. That means if we SRU'd it Studio would have to be in their Plasma stages by August.
<wxl> but when it comes to already released versions, ESPECIALLY lts versions, there's a fair amount of caution
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCIMETADATAd89c05a940e4: nm-tray and lxqt-archiver don't need to be backported (yet).] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCIMETADATAd89c05a940e4
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-runner just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-runner/307/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-archiver UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-archiver/81/
<lubot> ad_himself was added by: ad_himself
<lubot> <ad_himself> Good evening just a quick question: is it.possible to upgrade a Lubuntu installment to a plain Ubuntu one?
<tsimonq2> Total jobs failing: 37
<tsimonq2> Total packages failing: 21
<tsimonq2> Packages which are failing: qt6_qtbase lxqt-powermanagement qterminal lxqt-sudo lxqt-session lxqt-qtplugin libfm-qt nm-tray qps lxqt-policykit lxqt-notificationd lxqt-runner lxqt-config lxqt-panel lxqt-about lxqt-archiver lxqt-globalkeys sddm lxqt-admin liblxqt lxqt-openssh-askpass
<tsimonq2> Not too bad.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @ad_himself [Good evening just a quick question: is it possible to upgrade a Lubuntu installm …], please refer to support channel for that type of questions.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @tsimonq2 [<tsimonq2> Packages which are failing: qt6_qtbase lxqt-powermanagement qterminal …], libfm-qt is failing but pcmanfm-qt is passing?
<tsimonq2> That's across all job types.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I think sddm-lxqt-admin is not ready.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ooo, there are 2 packages, not the sddm-config
<lubot> <HMollerCl> there is a new redshift-qt release so I will drop the patches and only leave .debian
<lubot> <kc2bez> @tsimonq2 [<tsimonq2> Not too bad.], things cleaned up after that first run of backports.
<tsimonq2> Oh, right.
<tsimonq2> Where is your packaging for redshift-qt again @HMollerCl? Do you want me to wait for you to do the new release?
<tsimonq2> We can also add it to CI.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> here: https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/redshift-qt/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-runner just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-runner/307/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-archiver UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-archiver/81/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_nm-tray UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_nm-tray/297/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-qtplugin just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-qtplugin/317/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass/303/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-policykit just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-policykit/296/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-sudo just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-sudo/306/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-about just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-about/296/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qterminal FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qterminal/537/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement/303/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-config just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-config/380/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-globalkeys just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-globalkeys/471/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-archiver UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-archiver/81/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-runner just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-runner/307/
<tsimonq2> Alright, so I have some initial code taken care of for the metrics.
<tsimonq2> Should be fun.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMETRICS21d73928d2d5: Initial commit.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMETRICS21d73928d2d5
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALe577af40e247: Remove keyboard and mouse removed features] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALe577af40e247
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL0d531d4f236e: Add hidden last option] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL0d531d4f236e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMETRICS3df8d1028531: Add initial metrics executable.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMETRICS3df8d1028531
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMETRICS5393848598ae: Add Jenkins module.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMETRICS5393848598ae
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMETRICSc5b3c0423b3d: Add an .arclint file.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMETRICSc5b3c0423b3d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMETRICS807ab43d5965: PEP-8 style changes.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMETRICS807ab43d5965
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL90a9d9d8cbfc: Remove wm-menu as feature removed] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL90a9d9d8cbfc
<tsimonq2> @lynorian: Here's a suggestion for you to look into something. I just added an .arclint file to this repo I'm working on and I can just run `arc lint --everything --lintall` to check for any warnings.
<tsimonq2> https://secure.phabricator.com/book/phabricator/article/arcanist_lint/
<tsimonq2> arc linters gives you a list.
<tsimonq2> For more info on a specific linter, arc linters --search LINTER --verbose
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMETRICSd3cfaed6afc1: Move to flake8.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMETRICSd3cfaed6afc1
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL7eed830a162c: Add escape for clearing filtering] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL7eed830a162c
#lubuntu-devel 2020-06-09
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-archiver UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-archiver/81/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-session just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-session/50/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_compton-conf just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_compton-conf/305/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-sudo just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-sudo/61/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qterminal FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qterminal/537/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-themes just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-themes/50/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qps just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qps/91/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_liblxqt just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_liblxqt/63/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libqtxdg just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libqtxdg/291/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libsysstat just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libsysstat/300/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-archiver UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-archiver/82/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver/77/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_nm-tray UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_nm-tray/52/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_nm-tray UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_nm-tray/297/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver/77/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-archiver UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-archiver/82/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-archiver UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-archiver/82/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_nm-tray UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_nm-tray/298/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_nm-tray UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_nm-tray/52/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_nm-tray UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_nm-tray/298/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-themes just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-themes/51/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-themes just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-themes/51/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qterminal FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qterminal/538/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-archiver UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-archiver/82/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_sddm UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_sddm/49/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_sddm UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_sddm/298/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qterminal FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qterminal/538/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libsysstat FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libsysstat/300/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-sudo FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-sudo/61/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_liblxqt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_liblxqt/63/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_sddm UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_sddm/50/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_sddm UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_sddm/299/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qterminal FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qterminal/79/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qterminal FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qterminal/79/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qps FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qps/91/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_compton-conf FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_compton-conf/305/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qterminal FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qterminal/539/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_compton-conf FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_compton-conf/305/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libsysstat FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libsysstat/300/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libqtxdg FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libqtxdg/291/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qterminal FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qterminal/539/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libqtxdg FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libqtxdg/291/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qterminal FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qterminal/539/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qterminal FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qterminal/79/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qps just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qps/92/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libsysstat just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libsysstat/301/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-sudo just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-sudo/62/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_liblxqt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_liblxqt/64/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-session just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-session/51/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_compton-conf just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_compton-conf/306/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-session just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-session/51/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qterminal just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qterminal/80/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libqtxdg just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libqtxdg/292/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qterminal FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qterminal/539/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qterminal just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qterminal/540/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qterminal just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qterminal/540/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qterminal just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qterminal/80/
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> Good morning everyone
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> welcome to the house of pain-
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> Looks like everything is working.
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> sddm keeps failing though.
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> Hey @tsimonq2 , sorry for the ping. Morning bro. How's the SDDM Config Editor going? Do we have source code for it?
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> er-nevermind. Time to shutup. https://github.com/lxqt/sddm-config-editor
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> I think it might be neccessary to create a new task for this. Salsa Debian has a repo too: https://salsa.debian.org/lxqt-team/sddm-config-editor
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> I think it might be outdated or it's just not supported much... I think if we opened a task or something that'd be good.
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> Last update was about 16 months ago. Project might be unsupported.
<kc2bez> @ItzSwirlz we already have a task. T20
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> T20
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> Hm. Bot doesn't auto show. That's fine
<kc2bez> No you need the URL for it to show. 
<kc2bez> https://phab.lubuntu.me/T20
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Medium, Open] Package sddm-config-editor: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T20
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T20: Package sddm-config-editor] ItzSwirlz (Joshua Peisach) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T20#3583
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T20: Package sddm-config-editor] ItzSwirlz (Joshua Peisach) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T20#3584
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T20: Package sddm-config-editor] Noumeno (Roberto) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T20#3586
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL707e73775043: Add right click to hide window borders] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL707e73775043
#lubuntu-devel 2020-06-10
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libsysstat just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libsysstat/56/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-admin just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-admin/306/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-build-tools just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-build-tools/270/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libfm-qt just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libfm-qt/304/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_pavucontrol-qt just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_pavucontrol-qt/297/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_screengrab just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_screengrab/59/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-build-tools just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-build-tools/54/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-build-tools just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-build-tools/270/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_compton-conf just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_compton-conf/54/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_pavucontrol-qt just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_pavucontrol-qt/297/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libqtxdg just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libqtxdg/293/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-themes just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-themes/271/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-about just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-about/298/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-archiver UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-archiver/82/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-themes just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-themes/271/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-build-tools just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-build-tools/270/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-build-tools just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-build-tools/54/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-themes just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-themes/271/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_nm-tray UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_nm-tray/298/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_sddm UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_sddm/50/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_sddm UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_sddm/299/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-sudo just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-sudo/63/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-notificationd just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-notificationd/53/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-sudo just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-sudo/308/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qterminal just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qterminal/81/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qterminal just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qterminal/541/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qterminal just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qterminal/541/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-sudo just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-sudo/63/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-sudo just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-sudo/308/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_nm-tray just failed after being unstable: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_nm-tray/53/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libsysstat just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libsysstat/302/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qps just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qps/93/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qterminal just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qterminal/81/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qps just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qps/329/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_calamares just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_calamares/59/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libsysstat just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libsysstat/302/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-notificationd just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-notificationd/295/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver just failed after being unstable: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver/78/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-notificationd just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-notificationd/53/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_sddm just failed after being unstable: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_sddm/51/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_sddm just failed after being unstable: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_sddm/300/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_nm-tray just failed after being unstable: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_nm-tray/299/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_compton-conf just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_compton-conf/307/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_nm-tray just failed after being unstable: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_nm-tray/299/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass/55/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass/55/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_pavucontrol-qt just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_pavucontrol-qt/59/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lximage-qt just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lximage-qt/72/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_nm-tray FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_nm-tray/53/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_compton-conf just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_compton-conf/307/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-qtplugin just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-qtplugin/319/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_obconf-qt just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_obconf-qt/59/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt/317/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lximage-qt just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lximage-qt/305/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement/305/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-archiver just failed after being unstable: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-archiver/83/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-runner just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-runner/309/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-runner just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-runner/57/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qps FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qps/329/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-qtplugin just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-qtplugin/73/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-archiver just failed after being unstable: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-archiver/83/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-config just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-config/54/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-admin FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-admin/306/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lximage-qt just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lximage-qt/305/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-about just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-about/60/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_obconf-qt just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_obconf-qt/59/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libfm-qt just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libfm-qt/54/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-qtplugin just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-qtplugin/73/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt/317/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-admin just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-admin/57/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-policykit just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-policykit/55/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-archiver just failed after being unstable: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-archiver/83/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-runner just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-runner/309/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass/305/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-session just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-session/52/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-admin just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-admin/57/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-session just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-session/301/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-policykit just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-policykit/55/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-policykit just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-policykit/298/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libqtxdg FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libqtxdg/293/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-globalkeys just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-globalkeys/57/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libqtxdg just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libqtxdg/54/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-globalkeys just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-globalkeys/473/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-globalkeys just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-globalkeys/473/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_compton-conf FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_compton-conf/307/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-qtplugin FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-qtplugin/319/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lximage-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lximage-qt/305/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-admin FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-admin/306/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-about FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-about/298/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-session FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-session/301/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_liblxqt just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_liblxqt/317/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libfm-qt/304/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_obconf-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_obconf-qt/303/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-config FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-config/382/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libqtxdg FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libqtxdg/293/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-globalkeys just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-globalkeys/473/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-build-tools just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-build-tools/55/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-themes just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-themes/272/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-powermanagement FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-powermanagement/56/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-panel FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-panel/303/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement/305/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-build-tools just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-build-tools/271/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_liblxqt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_liblxqt/65/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_pavucontrol-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_pavucontrol-qt/59/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-archiver FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-archiver/83/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_screengrab just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_screengrab/498/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_screengrab FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_screengrab/59/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_screengrab just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_screengrab/498/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_liblxqt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_liblxqt/317/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_pavucontrol-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_pavucontrol-qt/297/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass/305/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_pavucontrol-qt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_pavucontrol-qt/298/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-about just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-about/299/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-panel FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-panel/303/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-policykit FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-policykit/298/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libqtxdg just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libqtxdg/294/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_compton-conf just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_compton-conf/55/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-admin just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-admin/307/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qterminal FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qterminal/82/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-runner FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-runner/309/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_screengrab just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_screengrab/60/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libsysstat just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libsysstat/57/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement/305/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libfm-qt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libfm-qt/305/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_nm-tray FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_nm-tray/299/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt/317/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qps FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qps/329/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qterminal FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qterminal/541/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libsysstat FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libsysstat/302/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-sudo FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-sudo/308/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-notificationd FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-notificationd/295/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qps FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qps/93/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-notificationd FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-notificationd/295/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-sudo just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-sudo/64/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-sudo just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-sudo/309/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-notificationd just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-notificationd/54/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qterminal just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qterminal/542/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qterminal FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qterminal/82/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_nm-tray just became unstable after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_nm-tray/54/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-sudo just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-sudo/64/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libsysstat FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libsysstat/302/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qps just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qps/330/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qps just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qps/94/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qterminal just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qterminal/542/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-sudo just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-sudo/309/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-notificationd just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-notificationd/296/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver just became unstable after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver/79/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-notificationd just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-notificationd/54/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libsysstat just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libsysstat/303/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-powermanagement FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-powermanagement/56/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_nm-tray just became unstable after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_nm-tray/300/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-qtplugin FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-qtplugin/319/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_compton-conf just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_compton-conf/308/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_nm-tray just became unstable after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_nm-tray/300/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-runner FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-runner/57/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass/55/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement/305/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_calamares just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_calamares/60/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_sddm FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_sddm/300/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_sddm FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_sddm/51/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_sddm just became unstable after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_sddm/301/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_sddm just became unstable after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_sddm/52/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt/318/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-runner just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-runner/310/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qps just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qps/330/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-archiver just became unstable after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-archiver/84/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement/306/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-archiver just became unstable after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-archiver/84/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-runner just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-runner/58/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-qtplugin just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-qtplugin/74/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass/306/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-qtplugin just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-qtplugin/74/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_obconf-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_obconf-qt/59/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libsysstat just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libsysstat/57/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_compton-conf just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_compton-conf/55/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass/306/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lximage-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lximage-qt/305/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-policykit just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-policykit/299/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-runner just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-runner/310/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-admin FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-admin/57/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libfm-qt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libfm-qt/55/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt/318/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-config just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-config/55/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-about just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-about/61/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-policykit just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-policykit/56/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-admin just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-admin/307/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-session just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-session/53/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-policykit just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-policykit/56/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_calamares just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_calamares/380/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_obconf-qt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_obconf-qt/304/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_pavucontrol-qt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_pavucontrol-qt/298/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-policykit just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-policykit/299/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lximage-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lximage-qt/72/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-config just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-config/383/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-session FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-session/301/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver just became unstable after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver/79/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-admin just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-admin/58/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qtermwidget FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qtermwidget/59/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-config just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-config/55/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-about just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-about/61/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_pcmanfm-qt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_pcmanfm-qt/76/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_liblxqt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_liblxqt/66/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libqtxdg just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libqtxdg/294/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-powermanagement just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-powermanagement/57/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-about just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-about/299/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-session just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-session/302/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_pcmanfm-qt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_pcmanfm-qt/76/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-config just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-config/383/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-panel just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-panel/304/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libfm-qt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libfm-qt/305/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libqtxdg FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libqtxdg/54/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-panel just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-panel/61/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_liblxqt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_liblxqt/318/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-session just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-session/53/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qtermwidget just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qtermwidget/60/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-panel just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-panel/61/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libfm-qt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libfm-qt/55/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-globalkeys FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-globalkeys/57/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lximage-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lximage-qt/305/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_compton-conf just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_compton-conf/308/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-globalkeys just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-globalkeys/58/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_calamares just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_calamares/380/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_calamares just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_calamares/60/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-admin just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-admin/307/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-qtplugin FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-qtplugin/319/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libqtxdg just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libqtxdg/55/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-globalkeys FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-globalkeys/473/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-globalkeys just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-globalkeys/474/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-about just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-about/299/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_screengrab FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_screengrab/498/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-session just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-session/302/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_liblxqt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_liblxqt/318/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_obconf-qt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_obconf-qt/304/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-config just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-config/383/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libfm-qt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libfm-qt/305/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libqtxdg just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libqtxdg/294/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-globalkeys just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-globalkeys/474/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qterminal FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qterminal/83/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass/56/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_nm-tray just became unstable after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_nm-tray/54/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qterminal FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qterminal/83/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_pavucontrol-qt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_pavucontrol-qt/60/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-qtplugin just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-qtplugin/320/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_compton-conf just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_compton-conf/308/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lximage-qt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lximage-qt/73/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_obconf-qt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_obconf-qt/304/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_liblxqt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_liblxqt/66/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_obconf-qt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_obconf-qt/60/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_screengrab just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_screengrab/499/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lximage-qt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lximage-qt/306/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_pavucontrol-qt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_pavucontrol-qt/60/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-panel just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-panel/304/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libqtxdg just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libqtxdg/294/
#lubuntu-devel 2020-06-11
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Have someone try static ip? https://github.com/palinek/nm-tray/issues/50
<lubot> <teward001> i mean i can try and spin a VM and test it
<lubot> <teward001> but
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qps just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qps/95/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-themes just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-themes/273/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qterminal just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qterminal/543/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-session just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-session/54/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-config just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-config/384/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_sddm UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_sddm/53/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_sddm UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_sddm/302/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_sddm UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_sddm/53/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_sddm UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_sddm/302/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-config FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-config/384/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_nm-tray UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_nm-tray/54/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-archiver UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-archiver/84/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_pavucontrol-qt just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_pavucontrol-qt/299/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-runner just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-runner/59/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qterminal FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qterminal/543/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_nm-tray UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_nm-tray/300/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-archiver UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-archiver/84/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_compton-conf just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_compton-conf/56/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qterminal FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qterminal/84/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_nm-tray just failed after being unstable: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_nm-tray/55/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lximage-qt just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lximage-qt/74/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-archiver just failed after being unstable: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-archiver/85/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-admin just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-admin/308/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-sudo just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-sudo/310/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement/307/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_obconf-qt just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_obconf-qt/305/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt/319/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt/319/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libqtxdg just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libqtxdg/56/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-qtplugin just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-qtplugin/321/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libfm-qt just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libfm-qt/306/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement/307/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qterminal FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qterminal/543/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-admin just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-admin/308/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-notificationd just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-notificationd/297/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-notificationd just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-notificationd/55/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-qtplugin just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-qtplugin/75/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qterminal FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qterminal/84/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-globalkeys just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-globalkeys/475/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-powermanagement just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-powermanagement/58/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-powermanagement just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-powermanagement/58/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver just failed after being unstable: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver/80/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lximage-qt just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lximage-qt/307/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-notificationd just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-notificationd/55/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_pcmanfm-qt just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_pcmanfm-qt/77/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libfm-qt/306/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-qtplugin FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-qtplugin/321/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-archiver FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-archiver/85/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-themes FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-themes/273/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qterminal FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qterminal/543/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_screengrab just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_screengrab/500/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_screengrab just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_screengrab/500/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qtermwidget just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qtermwidget/61/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_screengrab just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_screengrab/500/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_calamares just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_calamares/381/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lximage-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lximage-qt/74/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_calamares just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_calamares/61/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_pcmanfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_pcmanfm-qt/77/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qps FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qps/95/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt/319/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qtermwidget just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qtermwidget/516/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_pavucontrol-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_pavucontrol-qt/299/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qtermwidget just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qtermwidget/516/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libfm-qt/306/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libqtxdg just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libqtxdg/295/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lximage-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lximage-qt/307/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_calamares just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_calamares/61/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_calamares just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_calamares/381/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-config FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-config/385/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qps FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qps/96/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-session FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-session/55/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-session FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-session/55/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-session just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-session/303/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-session just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-session/303/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-config FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-config/385/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-panel just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-panel/62/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_screengrab just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_screengrab/61/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qtermwidget just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qtermwidget/516/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-panel just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-panel/305/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qterminal FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qterminal/544/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qterminal FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qterminal/84/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-config FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-config/385/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-sudo FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-sudo/310/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_obconf-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_obconf-qt/305/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-notificationd FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-notificationd/297/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lximage-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lximage-qt/307/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libqtxdg FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libqtxdg/295/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_pavucontrol-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_pavucontrol-qt/300/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_nm-tray FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_nm-tray/55/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-qtplugin FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-qtplugin/75/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-runner FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-runner/59/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-themes FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-themes/273/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement/307/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-sudo FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-sudo/310/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_nm-tray FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_nm-tray/56/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qterminal FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qterminal/85/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lximage-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lximage-qt/75/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_compton-conf FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_compton-conf/57/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-runner FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-runner/60/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_compton-conf FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_compton-conf/57/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-themes just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-themes/274/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libqtxdg FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libqtxdg/56/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-powermanagement FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-powermanagement/58/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_obconf-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_obconf-qt/305/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-panel FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-panel/305/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_nm-tray FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_nm-tray/301/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-notificationd FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-notificationd/297/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-runner FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-runner/311/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-globalkeys FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-globalkeys/475/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement/307/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-panel FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-panel/62/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-archiver FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-archiver/85/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt/319/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-runner FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-runner/311/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-globalkeys FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-globalkeys/475/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-qtplugin FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-qtplugin/321/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_nm-tray FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_nm-tray/301/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_pavucontrol-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_pavucontrol-qt/300/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-archiver just became unstable after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-archiver/86/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qterminal FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qterminal/86/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libfm-qt/306/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-sudo just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-sudo/311/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-admin just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-admin/309/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_obconf-qt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_obconf-qt/306/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-qtplugin just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-qtplugin/322/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt/320/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-admin just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-admin/309/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qterminal FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qterminal/544/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement/308/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libfm-qt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libfm-qt/307/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-qtplugin just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-qtplugin/76/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libqtxdg just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libqtxdg/57/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-qtplugin just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-qtplugin/322/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_nm-tray just became unstable after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_nm-tray/302/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-runner just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-runner/312/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-powermanagement just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-powermanagement/59/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver just became unstable after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver/81/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-notificationd just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-notificationd/56/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_pcmanfm-qt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_pcmanfm-qt/78/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-notificationd just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-notificationd/298/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-notificationd just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-notificationd/56/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lximage-qt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lximage-qt/308/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver just became unstable after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver/81/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libqtxdg FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libqtxdg/295/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-globalkeys just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-globalkeys/60/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-globalkeys just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-globalkeys/60/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-globalkeys just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-globalkeys/476/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_screengrab FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_screengrab/500/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-panel FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-panel/305/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-session FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-session/303/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qterminal FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qterminal/544/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-session FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-session/55/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-session just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-session/304/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-session just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-session/304/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-config FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-config/385/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-panel just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-panel/63/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_screengrab just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_screengrab/62/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_screengrab just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_screengrab/501/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qtermwidget just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qtermwidget/62/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qtermwidget FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qtermwidget/516/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_screengrab just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_screengrab/501/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qtermwidget just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qtermwidget/62/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_pavucontrol-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_pavucontrol-qt/300/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-panel just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-panel/306/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libfm-qt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libfm-qt/307/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_calamares just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_calamares/62/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qps FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qps/96/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lximage-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lximage-qt/75/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qtermwidget FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qtermwidget/516/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libqtxdg just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libqtxdg/296/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_pcmanfm-qt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_pcmanfm-qt/78/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_screengrab just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_screengrab/62/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qtermwidget just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qtermwidget/517/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_calamares just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_calamares/382/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt/320/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_calamares just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_calamares/62/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_calamares just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_calamares/382/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qterminal FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qterminal/545/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_obconf-qt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_obconf-qt/306/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-sudo just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-sudo/311/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-notificationd just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-notificationd/298/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qterminal FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qterminal/86/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-config just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-config/386/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-config just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-config/386/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lximage-qt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lximage-qt/308/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libqtxdg just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libqtxdg/296/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_nm-tray FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_nm-tray/56/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-runner FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-runner/60/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-qtplugin just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-qtplugin/76/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-sudo just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-sudo/311/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libqtxdg just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libqtxdg/57/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_compton-conf FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_compton-conf/58/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_compton-conf FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_compton-conf/58/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qps just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qps/97/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-session just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-session/56/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_pavucontrol-qt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_pavucontrol-qt/301/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_nm-tray just became unstable after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_nm-tray/57/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_obconf-qt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_obconf-qt/306/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-runner FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-runner/61/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lximage-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lximage-qt/76/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement/308/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-notificationd just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-notificationd/298/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-runner just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-runner/312/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_nm-tray just became unstable after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_nm-tray/302/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-globalkeys just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-globalkeys/476/
<lubot> <kc2bez> @HMollerCl [Have someone try static ip? https://github.com/palinek/nm-tray/issues/50], I cannot reproduce using the advanced network settings to set my static IP. I do know if you use netplan you will get that issue though.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @kc2bez [I cannot reproduce using the advanced network settings to set my static IP. I do …], Thanks, I will try to test myself too, could you comment on the issue?
<lubot> <kc2bez> @HMollerCl [Thanks, I will try to test myself too, could you comment on the issue?], Will do.
<lubot> <kc2bez> @HMollerCl [Thanks, I will try to test myself too, could you comment on the issue?], Per the reply, they are using netplan.
<lubot> <teward001> @kc2bez [Per the reply, they are using netplan.], they need to either use nm-tray OR netplan - not both
<lubot> <teward001> otherwise they end up wtih dual configurations which is weird unusual chaotic behavior like we see
<lubot> <teward001> which is why I always state this:
<lubot> <teward001> If you are going to use a GUI tool or Network Manager (either CLI or via nm-tray or similar), DO NOT try and configure things with Netplan - use ONLY Network Manager OR Netplan, do NOT try and use both.
<kc2bez> Exactly @teward001
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @kc2bez could you try if the same happen with the nm-applet icon? because "advanced network editor" is nm-connection-editor which come in the same package as nm-applet.
<lubot> <teward001> i can tell you if you mix netplan and nm-applet and such then it will break too :P
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I didn't knew of the existence of netplan.
<lubot> <teward001> netplan's the underlying system level config tool NORMALLY in desktops the renderer is set to NetworkManager or similar if you use Network Manager :P
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ok, that is what I thought s the same issue whould happen in normal ubuntu (if they still use use nm-applet) does netplan has his own tray icon?
<kc2bez> No, netplan isn't really for the desktop users.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I see, could some of you reply with that info? I feel I don't have the knowledge for it.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> (Photo, 634x281) https://i.imgur.com/dWbJ6jN.jpg from netplan.io
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I think it could be filed as a netplan issue then.
<lubot> <teward001> where was the initial inquiry
<lubot> <teward001> E:IDon'tSeeIt
<lubot> <teward001> discourse?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> https://github.com/palinek/nm-tray/issues/50
<lubot> <HMollerCl> nm-tray github
<kc2bez> So it can use network manager but they commented that out in their config.
<lubot> <teward001> replied
<lubot> <teward001> kc2bez: correct.
<lubot> <teward001> by commenting out renderer: NetworkManager
<lubot> <teward001> it defaults to networkd
<lubot> <HMollerCl> thanks @teward001 !
<lubot> <teward001> kc2bez: and when you mix NetworkManager and netplan or ifupdown NetworkManager won't manage the connection, and therefore has zero insights into the status of the device.
<lubot> <teward001> so what you have to do is use NetworkManager as the renderer and static-IP config the device within nm-tray
<lubot> <teward001> and NOT netplan
<lubot> <teward001> all stated in my response.  With the disclaimer that I work alongside the Lubuntu team and the Ubuntu SErver teams so I'm very familiar with the mix-and-match stuff lending to unintended Undefined behavior as seen here.
<kc2bez> Thanks @teward001
<lubot> <teward001> kc2bez: ten bucks says that OP of that issue fubard things
<lubot> <teward001> because they say it says its there but no internet
<lubot> <teward001> makes me think it's not actually applied
<lubot> <teward001> i have limited energy to debug network manager issues :P
<kc2bez> I'm not taking that bet :P
<lubot> <teward001> because i'm right :P
<kc2bez> You likely are.
<lubot> <teward001> if you want to help em debug network manager feel free
<lubot> <teward001> but i'm guessing they forgot to set something like network manager as the renderer again 😜
<kc2bez> E:busy RN but maybe later. 
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL2604c87047f0: Add autoselect delay option] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL2604c87047f0
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL36c1df8abe54: Add control+right click context menu] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL36c1df8abe54
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL155bd6917c08: Fix grammar] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL155bd6917c08
#lubuntu-devel 2020-06-12
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL89c3357ab150: Add singel window mode checkbox] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL89c3357ab150
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL5bb581801c89: Add Copy full path option] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL5bb581801c89
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_nm-tray UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_nm-tray/302/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lximage-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lximage-qt/77/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-themes just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-themes/275/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libqtxdg just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libqtxdg/297/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-build-tools just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-build-tools/273/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qps just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qps/98/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-powermanagement just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-powermanagement/60/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libsysstat just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libsysstat/305/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qps just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qps/332/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-archiver just failed after being unstable: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-archiver/87/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libsysstat just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libsysstat/59/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt/321/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_sddm UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_sddm/53/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_sddm UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_sddm/302/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_sddm UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_sddm/54/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_compton-conf just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_compton-conf/59/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_nm-tray just failed after being unstable: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_nm-tray/303/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-sudo just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-sudo/66/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_compton-conf just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_compton-conf/59/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_nm-tray just failed after being unstable: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_nm-tray/303/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_nm-tray UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_nm-tray/58/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-sudo just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-sudo/66/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_nm-tray UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_nm-tray/58/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_sddm UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_sddm/303/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-archiver FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-archiver/87/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libsysstat FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libsysstat/305/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-build-tools FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-build-tools/273/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-powermanagement FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-powermanagement/60/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-build-tools FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-build-tools/273/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qps FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qps/332/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver/82/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lximage-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lximage-qt/77/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-notificationd just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-notificationd/57/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-notificationd just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-notificationd/299/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-archiver FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-archiver/87/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libsysstat FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libsysstat/59/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-notificationd just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-notificationd/299/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_obconf-qt just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_obconf-qt/62/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-about just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-about/301/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-archiver FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-archiver/87/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver/82/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qterminal FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qterminal/86/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-about FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-about/301/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt/321/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qterminal FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qterminal/545/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-themes FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-themes/275/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libqtxdg FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libqtxdg/297/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_obconf-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_obconf-qt/62/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-powermanagement FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-powermanagement/60/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qterminal just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qterminal/87/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qterminal FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qterminal/545/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-runner just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-runner/62/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-runner just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-runner/62/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libsysstat FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libsysstat/305/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt/321/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-about FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-about/301/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qterminal just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qterminal/546/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qps FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qps/98/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libqtxdg FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libqtxdg/297/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qps FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qps/332/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-notificationd FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-notificationd/57/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-build-tools just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-build-tools/274/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-themes just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-themes/276/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-notificationd FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-notificationd/299/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qterminal just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qterminal/87/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-archiver FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-archiver/87/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-sudo just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-sudo/67/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-notificationd FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-notificationd/300/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-notificationd just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-notificationd/58/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_calamares just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_calamares/383/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lximage-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lximage-qt/77/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-themes just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-themes/276/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-about just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-about/302/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_obconf-qt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_obconf-qt/63/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_calamares just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_calamares/383/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_nm-tray just became unstable after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_nm-tray/304/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libsysstat just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libsysstat/60/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qps just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qps/99/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-archiver just became unstable after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-archiver/88/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lximage-qt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lximage-qt/78/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libsysstat just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libsysstat/306/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qps just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qps/333/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt/322/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-powermanagement just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-powermanagement/61/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libqtxdg just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libqtxdg/298/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-powermanagement just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-powermanagement/61/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-notificationd FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-notificationd/301/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qterminal just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qterminal/87/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_calamares just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_calamares/384/
<lubot> Daksh was added by: Daksh
#lubuntu-devel 2020-06-13
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-about just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-about/303/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-admin just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-admin/311/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lximage-qt just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lximage-qt/310/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-notificationd just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-notificationd/59/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libfm-qt just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libfm-qt/309/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-about just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-about/303/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libqtxdg just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libqtxdg/59/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-themes just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-themes/277/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt/323/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt/323/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-themes just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-themes/277/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver just failed after being unstable: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver/83/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_liblxqt just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_liblxqt/69/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-archiver UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-archiver/88/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-themes FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-themes/277/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_sddm UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_sddm/304/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_sddm UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_sddm/55/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_sddm UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_sddm/304/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_sddm UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_sddm/55/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qterminal just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qterminal/547/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-themes just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-themes/278/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-archiver UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-archiver/88/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-themes just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-themes/278/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-archiver UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-archiver/88/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_nm-tray UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_nm-tray/58/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-notificationd just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-notificationd/302/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-archiver UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-archiver/88/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-notificationd FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-notificationd/59/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qterminal FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qterminal/547/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libqtxdg FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libqtxdg/59/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_nm-tray UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_nm-tray/304/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_nm-tray UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_nm-tray/304/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-admin FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-admin/311/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-about FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-about/303/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lximage-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lximage-qt/310/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qterminal just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qterminal/88/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libfm-qt/309/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_nm-tray UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_nm-tray/59/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qterminal FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qterminal/547/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-notificationd just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-notificationd/302/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lximage-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lximage-qt/310/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-archiver UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-archiver/89/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_nm-tray UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_nm-tray/305/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_liblxqt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_liblxqt/69/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt/323/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libfm-qt/309/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-admin FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-admin/311/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver/83/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-notificationd just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-notificationd/302/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-about FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-about/303/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-admin just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-admin/312/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt/323/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libfm-qt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libfm-qt/310/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver just became unstable after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver/84/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_liblxqt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_liblxqt/70/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lximage-qt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lximage-qt/311/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libqtxdg just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libqtxdg/60/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-about just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-about/304/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-notificationd just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-notificationd/60/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt/324/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qterminal just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qterminal/548/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qterminal FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qterminal/88/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qterminal just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qterminal/548/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qterminal just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qterminal/89/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qterminal just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qterminal/548/
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @teward001 Any way we can cache tarballs from GitHub?
#lubuntu-devel 2020-06-14
<lubot> <teward001> @tsimonq2 [@teward001 Any way we can cache tarballs from GitHub?], not unless we download the tarballs locally or store them elsewhere first
<lubot> <teward001> alternatively, change your tasks to save cached build bits
<lubot> <teward001> but i don't know Jenkins enough for that
<lubot> <teward001> @tsimonq2
<lubot> <teward001> we can cache the downloads by adding an extra download task to store it in a local datastore or similar
<lubot> <teward001> is there a reason we want to cache it though, it's not like we're on a BW limitation with CI running on my unmetered connection
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @teward001 [is there a reason we want to cache it though, it's not like we're on a BW limita …], The reason to cache it is so GitHub doesn't reject the connection when we download 500 tars at once lmao
<lubot> <teward001> i'd say you need a separate mechanism then to pull from GH on a different connection and then save it
<lubot> <teward001> i can't help that you're pulling 500 tarballs from GH
<lubot> <teward001> why don't you spread it out so it's not doing 500 at once lol
<lubot> <teward001> *smacks you for not realizing you can't hammer systems that heavy*
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @teward001 [i'd say you need a separate mechanism then to pull from GH on a different connec …], That would work actually
<lubot> <teward001> @tsimonq2 yeah i'd suggest what you do is configure the system to check a cache location (potentially on another repository somewhere) and see if the version on GH (number) is higher than the version on cache.  Then download from GH if not in the cache.  And have the CI pull from that cache.  Beware licenses though.
<lubot> <teward001> but that's going to require you to write a separate mechanism
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Cool
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-about just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-about/305/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-about just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-about/305/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt/325/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_pcmanfm-qt just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_pcmanfm-qt/81/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libqtxdg just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libqtxdg/61/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_compton-conf just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_compton-conf/312/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt/325/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qps just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qps/335/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_compton-conf just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_compton-conf/61/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_liblxqt just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_liblxqt/71/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-policykit just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-policykit/60/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qps just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qps/335/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_sddm UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_sddm/304/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_sddm UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_sddm/55/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver/85/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_sddm UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_sddm/305/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_sddm UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_sddm/56/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-archiver UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-archiver/89/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_compton-conf FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_compton-conf/312/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_nm-tray UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_nm-tray/305/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lximage-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lximage-qt/312/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-config FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-config/389/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-session FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-session/307/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt/326/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-about FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-about/306/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_pcmanfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_pcmanfm-qt/82/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_compton-conf FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_compton-conf/62/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_compton-conf FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_compton-conf/313/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-about FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-about/306/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qps FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qps/336/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-policykit FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-policykit/61/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libqtxdg FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libqtxdg/62/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lximage-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lximage-qt/313/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-session FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-session/308/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_liblxqt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_liblxqt/72/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt/326/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-config FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-config/390/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qps FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qps/336/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-archiver UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-archiver/89/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_compton-conf FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_compton-conf/313/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_nm-tray UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_nm-tray/305/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lximage-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lximage-qt/313/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-config FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-config/390/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-session FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-session/308/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-about FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-about/306/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qps FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qps/336/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt/326/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt/327/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-about FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-about/307/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_pcmanfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_pcmanfm-qt/83/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_compton-conf FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_compton-conf/314/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_compton-conf FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_compton-conf/63/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qps FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qps/337/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-policykit FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-policykit/62/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_liblxqt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_liblxqt/73/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-session FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-session/309/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libqtxdg FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libqtxdg/63/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lximage-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lximage-qt/314/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-config FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-config/391/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_nm-tray UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_nm-tray/305/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver/85/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lximage-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lximage-qt/314/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-about FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-about/307/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-archiver UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-archiver/89/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_liblxqt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_liblxqt/73/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libqtxdg FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libqtxdg/63/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt/327/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-session FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-session/309/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_pcmanfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_pcmanfm-qt/83/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-config FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-config/391/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qps FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qps/337/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_compton-conf FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_compton-conf/63/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_nm-tray UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_nm-tray/306/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_compton-conf FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_compton-conf/314/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_nm-tray UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_nm-tray/59/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-policykit FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-policykit/62/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_nm-tray UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_nm-tray/60/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-archiver UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-archiver/90/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-archiver UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-archiver/90/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_compton-conf FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_compton-conf/314/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_nm-tray UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_nm-tray/306/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lximage-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lximage-qt/314/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-config FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-config/391/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-session FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-session/309/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCI5401b23b99b9: Cache pulled tarballs locally.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCI5401b23b99b9
<tsimonq2> Tarballs should now be correctly cached.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-archiver just failed after being unstable: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-archiver/91/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libsysstat just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libsysstat/309/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qps just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qps/102/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libqtxdg just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libqtxdg/301/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_pavucontrol-qt just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_pavucontrol-qt/305/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-qtplugin FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-qtplugin/327/
<tsimonq2> Those failures are transient.
<tsimonq2> After this initial run, which will include some failures + automatic retries, tarballs should just automatically download themselves.
<tsimonq2> Er, from the cache that is.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMETRICS2c1227c0eeb3: Separate actual functionality out into a separate function.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMETRICS0b5b5a9a8e13
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMETRICS0fbe46ecdcca: Allow for the value of the SQLite command to be returned.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMETRICS0fbe46ecdcca
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMETRICS11a23f817f10: Make the commands to be ran a list.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMETRICS11a23f817f10
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMETRICSb8fbd5ef6c60: Use requests_cache and add a time range function.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMETRICSb8fbd5ef6c60
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMETRICS0b5b5a9a8e13: Actually run the SQLite commands and add a hardcoded list at the top for…] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMETRICS0b5b5a9a8e13
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libsysstat just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libsysstat/309/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_nm-tray just failed after being unstable: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_nm-tray/307/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-about FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-about/307/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt/327/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lximage-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lximage-qt/314/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_compton-conf FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_compton-conf/314/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-qtplugin FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-qtplugin/80/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-policykit FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-policykit/63/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_nm-tray FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_nm-tray/307/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-qtplugin FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-qtplugin/327/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-policykit FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-policykit/304/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_nm-tray FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_nm-tray/61/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qterminal FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qterminal/91/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-archiver FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-archiver/91/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qterminal FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qterminal/550/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_pcmanfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_pcmanfm-qt/83/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-about just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-about/308/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver/86/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lximage-qt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lximage-qt/315/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_pcmanfm-qt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_pcmanfm-qt/84/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt/328/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lximage-qt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lximage-qt/315/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-about just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-about/308/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt/328/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_compton-conf just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_compton-conf/315/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_compton-conf just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_compton-conf/315/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_pavucontrol-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_pavucontrol-qt/305/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libsysstat FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libsysstat/309/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libqtxdg just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libqtxdg/64/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_pavucontrol-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_pavucontrol-qt/305/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-archiver FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-archiver/91/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qps FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qps/337/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-session FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-session/309/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libqtxdg FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libqtxdg/301/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-policykit FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-policykit/304/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-config FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-config/391/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qterminal FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qterminal/550/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-qtplugin FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-qtplugin/327/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_compton-conf FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_compton-conf/63/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qps FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qps/337/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qps FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qps/102/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-session FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-session/309/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-config FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-config/391/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_liblxqt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_liblxqt/73/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libqtxdg just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libqtxdg/64/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libqtxdg FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libqtxdg/301/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-policykit just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-policykit/64/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_nm-tray just became unstable after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_nm-tray/308/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_nm-tray just became unstable after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_nm-tray/62/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-archiver just became unstable after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-archiver/92/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qps just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qps/338/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_compton-conf just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_compton-conf/64/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_liblxqt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_liblxqt/74/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-qtplugin just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-qtplugin/81/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-policykit just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-policykit/305/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver just became unstable after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver/87/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qterminal just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qterminal/92/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-config just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-config/392/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-session just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-session/310/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qterminal just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qterminal/551/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qterminal just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qterminal/551/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-archiver just became unstable after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-archiver/92/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_sddm UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_sddm/305/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_sddm UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_sddm/56/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_pcmanfm-qt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_pcmanfm-qt/84/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-qtplugin just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-qtplugin/328/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libsysstat just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libsysstat/310/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qps just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qps/103/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_pavucontrol-qt just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_pavucontrol-qt/306/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libqtxdg just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libqtxdg/302/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_sddm UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_sddm/57/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_sddm UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_sddm/306/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALa49785c333e9: Update software_sources version] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALa49785c333e9
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL927b7961be5f: Add show only active desktop checkbox] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL927b7961be5f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALcda65fd93254: Add notify about changes with keyboard checkbox] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALcda65fd93254
